# Vaccines and Autism Spectrum Disorder!



## comput3rus3r (Aug 5, 2017)

There is no science that shows vaccines cause autism, except in these peer reviewed published studies from the medical literature which show that vaccines cause autism.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3878266/
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21623535
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25377033
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24995277
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12145534
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21058170
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22099159
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3364648/
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17454560
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19106436
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3774468/
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3697751/
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21299355
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21907498
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11339848
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17674242
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21993250
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15780490
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12933322
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16870260
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19043938
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12142947
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24675092

Causal relationship between vaccine induced immunity and autism
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12849883

Subtle DNA changes and the overuse of vaccines in autism
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3364648/

Vaccine and Autism- a New Scientific Review
http://www.cbsnews.com/.../vaccines-and-autism-a-new.../

Summary of previous Journal of Immunology
http://danmurphydc.com/.../AR-10-12-rata-AUTISM-VACCINE.pdf

Autism and Resulting Medical Conditions:
http://www.tacanow.org/.../09/autism-studies-april-2008.pdf .

Mercury toxic encephalopathy manifesting with clinical symptoms of regressive autistic disorders. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17454560

Relation of mercury to high autism rates in boys
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16264412

Elevated levels of measles in children with Autism
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12849883

Abnormal MMR antibodies in children with autism
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12145534

Tylenol, MMR and Autism - A parent survey study
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18445737

A Positive Association found between Autism Prevalence and Childhood Vaccination
http://www.ingentaconnect.com/.../00000014/art00002...

Peer reviewed study on fetal cell contamination with retro virus associated with autism and cancer
http://www.globalresearch.ca/new-study-in-journal.../5402912

Study documentation- Dr Deisher
http://www.ms.academicjournals.org/.../article1409245960...

Autism and mercury poisoning
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11339848

Hypothesis: conjugate vaccines may predispose children to autism spectrum disorders
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21993250

Rise in autism coincides with rise in vaccines
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21623535

A two-phase study evaluating the relationship between Thimerosal-containing vaccine administration and the risk for an autism spectrum disorder diagnosis in the United States
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3878266/
Elevated levels of measles antibodies in children with autism. - PubMed - NCBI
Pediatr Neurol. 2003 Apr;28(4):292-4. Research Support, Non-U.S. Gov't
ncbi.nlm.nih.gov ·
••••••••••••••••
A study published in the Journal of Biomedical Sciences determined that the autoimmunity to the central nervous system may play a causal role in autism. Researchers discovered that because many autistic children harbour elevated levels of measles antibodies, they should conduct a serological study of measles-mumps-rubella (MMR) and myelin basic protein (MBP) autoantibodies. They used serum samples of 125 autistic children and 92 controlled children. Their analysis showed a significant increase in the level of MMR antibodies in autistic children. The study concludes that the autistic children had an inappropriate or abnormal antibody response to MMR. The study determined that autism could be a result from an atypical measles infection that produces neurological symptoms in some children. The source of this virus could be a variant of MV, or it could be the MMR vaccine.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12145534
•••••••••••••••••••

Doctors who explain clearly why vaccines aren't safe or effective.
1. Dr. Nancy Banks - http://bit.ly/1Ip0aIm
2. Dr. Russell Blaylock - http://bit.ly/1BXxQZL
3. Dr. Shiv Chopra - http://bit.ly/1gdgh1s
4. Dr. Sherri Tenpenny - http://bit.ly/1MPVbjx
5. Dr. Suzanne Humphries - http://bit.ly/17sKDbf
6. Dr. Larry Palevsky - http://bit.ly/1LLEjf6
7. Dr. Toni Bark - http://bit.ly/1CYM9RB
8. Dr. Andrew Wakefield - http://bit.ly/1MuyNzo
9. Dr. Meryl Nass - http://bit.ly/1DGzJsc
10. Dr. Raymond Obomsawin - http://bit.ly/1G9ZXYl
11. Dr. Ghislaine Lanctot - http://bit.ly/1MrVeUL
12. Dr. Robert Rowen - http://bit.ly/1SIELeF
13. Dr. David Ayoub - http://bit.ly/1SIELve
14. Dr. Boyd Haley PhD - http://bit.ly/1KsdVby
15. Dr. Rashid Buttar - http://bit.ly/1gWOkL6
16. Dr. Roby Mitchell - http://bit.ly/1gdgEZU
17. Dr. Ken Stoller - http://bit.ly/1MPVqLI
18. Dr. Mayer Eisenstein - http://bit.ly/1LLEqHH
19. Dr. Frank Engley, PhD - http://bit.ly/1OHbLDI
20. Dr. David Davis - http://bit.ly/1gdgJwo
21. Dr Tetyana Obukhanych - http://bit.ly/16Z7k6J
22. Dr. Harold E Buttram - http://bit.ly/1Kru6Df
23. Dr. Kelly Brogan - http://bit.ly/1D31pfQ
24. Dr. RC Tent - http://bit.ly/1MPVwmu
25. Dr. Rebecca Carley - http://bit.ly/K49F4d
26. Dr. Andrew Moulden - http://bit.ly/1fwzKJu
27. Dr. Jack Wolfson - http://bit.ly/1wtPHRA
28. Dr. Michael Elice - http://bit.ly/1KsdpKA
29. Dr. Terry Wahls - http://bit.ly/1gWOBhd
30. Dr. Stephanie Seneff - http://bit.ly/1OtWxAY
31. Dr. Paul Thomas - http://bit.ly/1DpeXPf
32. Many doctors talking at once - http://bit.ly/1MPVHOv
33. Dr. Richard Moskowitz - http://bit.ly/1OtWG7D
34. Dr. Jane Orient - http://bit.ly/1MXX7pb
35. Dr. Richard Deth - http://bit.ly/1GQDL10
36. Dr. Lucija Tomljenovic - http://bit.ly/1eqiPr5
37. Dr Chris Shaw - http://bit.ly/1IlGiBp
38. Dr. Susan McCreadie - http://bit.ly/1CqqN83
39. Dr. Mary Ann Block - http://bit.ly/1OHcyUX
40. Dr. David Brownstein - http://bit.ly/1EaHl9A
41. Dr. Jayne Donegan - http://bit.ly/1wOk4Zz
42. Dr. Troy Ross - http://bit.ly/1IlGlNH
43. Dr. Philip Incao - http://bit.ly/1ghE7sS
44. Dr. Joseph Mercola - http://bit.ly/18dE38I
45. Dr. Jeff Bradstreet - http://bit.ly/1MaX0cC
46. Dr. Robert Mendelson - http://bit.ly/1JpAEQr
47. Dr Theresa Deisher https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=6Bc6WX33SuE
48. Dr. Sam Eggertsen-https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8LB-3xkeDAE
Hundreds more doctors testifying that vaccines aren't safe or effective, in these documentaries....
1. Vaccination - The Silent Epidemic - http://bit.ly/1vvQJ2W
2. The Greater Good - http://bit.ly/1icxh8j
3. Shots In The Dark - http://bit.ly/1ObtC8h
4. Vaccination The Hidden Truth - http://bit.ly/KEYDUh
5. Vaccine Nation - http://bit.ly/1iKNvpU
6. Vaccination - The Truth About Vaccines - http://bit.ly/1vlpwvU
7. Lethal Injection - http://bit.ly/1URN7BJ
8. Bought - http://bit.ly/1M7YSlr
9. Deadly Immunity - http://bit.ly/1KUg64Z
10. Autism - Made in the USA - http://bit.ly/1J8WQN5
11. Beyond Treason - http://bit.ly/1B7kmvt
12. Trace Amounts - http://bit.ly/1vAH3Hv
13. Why We Don't Vaccinate - http://bit.ly/1KbXhuf


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2017)

Why bit.ly links? You want to profit off this post or something?


----------



## HamBone41801 (Aug 5, 2017)

Could be worse. He could have been recommended "the cure for all cancers". But yea. Your putting children in danger by not vaxing them. Both yours and others around you.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 5, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> Could be worse. He could have been recommended "the cure for all cancers". But yea. Your putting children in danger by not vaxing them. Both yours and others around you.


First up. You're injecting the danger right into your body by vaxing. But you crearly didn't go through a single link before you commented.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Felek666 said:


> Why bit.ly links? You want to profit off this post or something?


Those come after about 40 links but sure my motive must be profit and the pharmaceutical companies pushing their toxins are just doing it out of sheer good will.


----------



## Gourmet (Aug 5, 2017)

Did you write this?


----------



## emigre (Aug 5, 2017)

Did anyone else's first thought when they read the thread title was "not this shit again?"

Vaccination is important to do as it helps eliminate some nasty shit. Not doing so puts other people at risk. When my niece was a baby, she had whooping cough. She was too young to have received the vaccination at that point and caught it because some shitty parent decided not to vaccinate their child. Andrew Wakefield has a lot of shit to answer for.


----------



## Vipera (Aug 5, 2017)

All the links you've published (and are blatantly profiting from - good job) show research that's quite old.


So here you go: http://www.publichealth.org/public-awareness/understanding-vaccines/vaccine-myths-debunked/


Additionally, some of the "facts" you've posted don't say anything about autism at all.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> First up. You're injecting the danger right into your body by vaxing. But you crearly didn't go through a single link before you commented.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I'm so sick of fighting with you people. So I'll say two things and leave. The "mercury" in vaccines? That's not mercury. It's made using mercury, but it's not pure mercury and it's not the least bit harmful. Aluminum. It's trace amounts, witch is also perfectly fine. You u wanna know what it does? It increases blood flow. Like a mosquito bite. But ham! Those are heavy metals! They have to be bad! Here's a few "bad" things your body needs. Oxygen. Why do you think you need antioxidants? Iron. It's in your fucking blood. FUCKING ARSNIC. Good luck growing without a little bit of The element specifically known for being a deadly poison.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 5, 2017)

emigre said:


> Did anyone else's first thought when they read the thread title was "not this shit again?"
> 
> Vaccination is important to do as it helps eliminate some nasty shit. Not doing so puts other people at risk. When my niece was a baby, she had whooping cough. She was too young to have received the vaccination at that point and caught it because some shitty parent decided not to vaccinate their child. Andrew Wakefield has a lot of shit to answer for.


Not what again? you've never looked at the evidence. You're just parroting what you've been trained to parrot. Vaccinated children are 300 times more likely to develop infectious diseases.


----------



## Costello (Aug 5, 2017)

I always thought anti vaxxers were nut jobs and that there weren't any legitimate studies showing connections between autism and vaccines.

I dont know if that site is legit and I'm not sure how to verify it but I assume you cant get a .gov domain if you aren't an actual governmental entity. So it makes me wonder (I've opened about 10 articles and read the summaries, not a specialist myself but I understand the basics)

Can't say I am convinced yet but I am definitely less certain that I was before reading those articles. Also a bit worried as a father of two. I hope someone will provide factual or logical contradiction.


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 5, 2017)

Gourmet said:


> Did you write this?



I'm guessing they didn't read all of it or at least do any research beyond it because the first link discuss a chemical which was banned from modern vaccinations in 1999 (Thimerosal), despite the rate increasing (and more recently potentially stabilising).


----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2017)

Did you know that vaccines contain viruses? Viruses that cause harmful diseases? And you would inject them into your children? 
Checkmate, vaxxers  ;O; 

Educate yourselves:  http://howdovaccinescauseautism.com   ;O;


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 5, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> I'm so sick of fighting with you people. So I'll say two things and leave. The "mercury" in vaccines? That's not mercury. It's made using mercury, but it's not pure mercury and it's not the least bit harmful. Aluminum. It's trace amounts, witch is also perfectly fine. You u wanna know what it does? It increases blood flow. Like a mosquito bite. But ham! Those are heavy metals! They have to be bad! Here's a few "bad" things your body needs. Oxygen. Why do you think you need antioxidants? Iron. It's in your fucking blood. FUCKING ARSNIC. Good luck growing without a little bit of The element specifically known for being a deadly poison.


Where's your peer reviewed study? I provided links to actual scientific studies and you provide your opinion.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



tech3475 said:


> I'm guessing they didn't read all of it or at least do any research beyond it because the first link discuss a chemical which was banned from modern vaccinations in 1999 (Thimerosal), despite the rate increasing (and more recently potentially stabilising).


they only banned it because of all the doctors who were brave to speak out against it. Otherwise the'd still be in the vaccines. However there's plenty of other ingredients that are just as toxic.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


> Did you know that vaccines contain viruses? Viruses that cause harmful diseases? And you would inject them into your children?
> Checkmate, vaxxers  ;O;
> 
> Educate yourselves:  http://howdovaccinescauseautism.com   ;O;


Typical immature response from a vaccine damaged brain owner.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hiccup said:


> Listing a bunch of papers doesn't make them any good. I mean, some of them have been debunked if you google them. And none of them are made by reliable organisations. At least one of them is made by a  someone with their medical license revoked. And none of these are listed in any kind of meta-paper. Also, some of the substances that the papers refer to are banned in some countries for "just in case" reasons, so it is simplistic to label all these papers "vaccines cause autism" as vaccines aren't all made of the same ingredients.


Right because you're the one to determine which organizations are reliable.


----------



## Hiccup (Aug 5, 2017)

Listing a bunch of papers doesn't make them any good.
Some of them have been debunked if you google them. 
And none of them are made by reliable organisations. 
At least one of them is made by this guy https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Geier.
And none of these are listed in any kind of meta-paper made by a reliable organisation. 
Some of the substances that the papers refer to are banned in some countries for "just in case" reasons, so it is simplistic to label all these papers "vaccines cause autism" as vaccines aren't all made of the same ingredients.


----------



## Gourmet (Aug 5, 2017)

Are people seriously using random websites and "google" to discredit peer reviewed articles here?


----------



## DKB (Aug 5, 2017)

the only people who think vaccines causes autism has autism themselves lol i understand a long time ago, maybe, but now, tech is too far advanced for us to be making vaccines to cause autism

grow the fuck up already and get out of the past


----------



## Hiccup (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Right because you're the one to determine which organizations are reliable.


No I'm not. I didn't even imply that. And what about my other points?


----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Typical immature response from a vaccine damaged brain owner.


I included a link to a peer reviewed paper contradicting your propaganda in my post: https://www.aap.org/en-us/Documents/immunization_vaccine_studies.pdf 

But I guess literacy and reading comprehension is too much to ask for from an anti-vaxxer and you will rather resort to petty childish insults.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 5, 2017)

Hiccup said:


> Listing a bunch of papers doesn't make them any good.
> Some of them have been debunked if you google them.
> And none of them are made by reliable organisations.
> At least one of them is made by this guy https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Geier.
> ...


Attention everyone: Hiccup deems this organization unreliable according to his video games experience.

National Center for Biotechnology Information, part of the US National Institutes of Health

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


> I included a link to a peer reviewed paper contradicting your propaganda in my post: https://www.aap.org/en-us/Documents/immunization_vaccine_studies.pdf
> 
> But I guess literacy and reading comprehension is too much to ask for from an anti-vaxxer and you will rather resort to petty childish insults.


Says the guy who links to a page that drops the F bomb in huge bold black letters.


----------



## emigre (Aug 5, 2017)

Gourmet said:


> Are people seriously using random websites and "google" to discredit peer reviewed articles here?



Publication in the medical journal doesn't inherent equate it to be correct. Lots of ideas are thrown about in academia and many people in the same field disagree with each other. Heck, Wakefield's now discredited research between the MMR jab and autism was originally published in a medical journal.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 5, 2017)

"Hey I want to discuss how vaccines might cause autism, where should I go? Oh yeah, a nintendo hacking forum."


----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Says the guy who links to a page that drops the F bomb is huge bold black letters.


Yes, says that guy. Do you have a point?


----------



## Hiccup (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Attention everyone: Hiccup deems this organization unreliable according to his video games experience.
> 
> National Center for Biotechnology Information, part of the US National Institutes of Health


I am not saying that organisation is unreliable. I'm saying that there are decent papers saying that "vaccines don't cause autism" from multiple reliable organisations.For example: http://www.immunize.org/catg.d/p4026.pdf

Also, what do experience do you have. Facebook copypastas?

And what about my other points?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 5, 2017)

Anti-vaxxers should be forcibly castrated to prevent them from procreating.

Hey @comput3rus3r If you're so concerned about medical subjects then why not become a physician instead of a shitposting conspiracy theorist.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 5, 2017)

AlanJohn said:


> "Hey I want to discuss how vaccines might cause autism, where should I go? Oh yeah, a nintendo hacking forum."


This is in the general off topic chat and yes you clicked on the link.


----------



## Vipera (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Where's your peer reviewed study? I provided links to actual scientific studies and you provide your opinion.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Still didn't get a reply from my post.

Also you shouldn't talk to Veho, he's just wasting everyone's time. Just put him on ignore or something.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 5, 2017)

I've posted plenty of links to information for the people who actually want to educate themselves.


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 5, 2017)

I vaccinated my kids, no autism. Can't argue with that. Oh, and I'm vaccinated, also no autism. Srs, tho, pubmed is like the Bible, you can twist and group verses that seem to justify your position, and then do the same for the opposite position if you feel like it. Talk to a doctor, any doctor, about vaccinations and how they work, that'll get you a lot farther than combing pubmed, or listening to someone who does, or who copies lists of pubmed articles from conspiracy sites, not that OP did that, just saying. Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## Costello (Aug 5, 2017)

Veho said:


> I included a link to a peer reviewed paper contradicting your propaganda in my post: https://www.aap.org/en-us/Documents/immunization_vaccine_studies.pdf
> 
> But I guess literacy and reading comprehension is too much to ask for from an anti-vaxxer and you will rather resort to petty childish insults.



aap.org is an organization financed by all the pharmaceutical industry leaders though:
https://www.aap.org/en-us/about-the...ends-of-Children-Fund-President's-Circle.aspx
just asking, how much credit can be given to the paper you linked?


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 5, 2017)

mthrnite said:


> I vaccinated my kids, no autism. Can't argue with that. Oh, and I'm vaccinated, also no autism. Srs, tho, pubmed is like the Bible, you can twist and group verses that seem to justify your position, and then do the same for the opposite position if you feel like it. Talk to a doctor, any doctor, about vaccinations and how they work, that'll get you a lot farther than combing pubmed, or listening to someone who does, or who copies lists of pubmed articles from conspiracy sites, not that OP did that, just saying. Ain't nobody got time for that.


How old are your kids? because the vaccine schedule of today is much more aggressive than in the past. I didn't vaccinate any of my 3 kids and they've never been sick and never go to the doctor. of course nutrition plays a big role in that.


----------



## Chary (Aug 5, 2017)

When I got vaccinated back when the law said I needed them to go to high school, I had all the shots, tdap, mmr, mcv, all that stuff. About a month later, I was in the ER because I was nearly dead. Why was that? Because the nurse didn't clean the needle, and thanks to that, I had sepsis. The doctor went ahead and admitted that...but not before giving me useless prescriptions for pills treating swine flu, and later mono. Once they coughed up that info, I was furious, but also pretty much bedridden, so that was _fun. 
_
I don't really know what to make of the anti vaxx thing. I certainly fear needles and vaccines due to what I went through, and my hatred of the medical industry runs deep, due to the incompetence I suffered against. But I wonder...I was vaccinated as a baby, and I turned out fine. But on the other hand, the distrust I hold makes me wary. There seems to be plenty of studies done, and the answer seems to lie more with the "vaccines are fine" camp...I don't think I'd ever get vaccinated again, but for the sake of other people, like babies, it's pretty dangerous to go unvaccinated...It's a tough subject.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 5, 2017)

What next today?

- Milk is bad for health (yes yes please yes! It's been a while we had this topic)
- Tap water is bad for health (I am sure we never thought of this one!)
- Cellphones cause cancer (I mean, it should be, with all the wireless radio waves in the air!)

I wouldn't be surprised at this point.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2017)

whoo boy this thread


emigre said:


> Did anyone else's first thought when they read the thread title was "not this shit again?"
> 
> Vaccination is important to do as it helps eliminate some nasty shit. Not doing so puts other people at risk. When my niece was a baby, she had whooping cough. She was too young to have received the vaccination at that point and caught it because some shitty parent decided not to vaccinate their child. Andrew Wakefield has a lot of shit to answer for.


I got whooping cough 2 years ago because my mom is an anti-vaxxer; almost died


----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2017)

Costello said:


> just asking, how much credit can be given to the paper you linked?


The sources are listed at the bottom of the article, with dates of publication and links to the original articles. While the people who compiled the articles are biased, the individual articles need to be evaluated on their own merit.


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> How old are your kids? because the vaccine schedule of today is much more aggressive than in the past. I didn't vaccinate any of my 3 kids and they've never been sick and never go to the doctor. of course nutrition plays a big role in that.


That first part was a joke related to anecdotal evidence, the last part of what I said was the meat.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 5, 2017)

I'd like to remind you that the "doctor" that started this bullshit got his medical license revoked after it was found that he was profiting from the study and used a "diverse" sample size of twelve... count 'em, TWELVE... children


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 5, 2017)

as you can see, almost everyone in the world is autistic:
*points at street*
uh...
WHATEVER VACCINES CAUSE AUTISM


----------



## Lacius (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> I've posted plenty of links to information for the people who actually want to educate themselves.


No, you haven't, and I doubt you've read much of what you posted.


comput3rus3r said:


> Doesn't surprise me this is your reasoning. Must be due to vaccine injury so i don't blame u.


This statement clearly shows your motive: trolling.

First, OP copy/pasted most of this directly from a debunked Facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/marcellaterry/posts/10213328986367000
I don't know if this is the original source OP copy/pasted it from, but this was at least one of the links on the chain of nonsense that's been copy/pasted.

Second, this post is what's commonly referred to as a "scattershot approach" to an argument. When someone has a weak argument, he or she will overwhelm the opposing side with quantity instead of quality in an effort to win. If the OP had posted one or two articles, it would have been easy enough for any one of us to demonstrate how the article is discredited nonsense. By posting an overwhelming number of articles (and making things even more convoluted by posting the same thing more than once in a random fashion to make the list seem even more overwhelming than it is), the OP has shifted the time-consuming work of discrediting each article onto those of us who understand that there is no link between vaccines and autism, which disincentivizes any kind of rebuttal. The scattershot approach also has the added benefit of making a point of view seem more supported by evidence than it actually is.

When you actually look at the articles, you'll see that (the ones I looked at) are highly discredited, and some aren't even relevant to the topic of vaccinations. I'm not going to waste my time getting sucked into an obvious scattershot argument by responding to each and every article, but here are a few things that should be noted:

Many (if not most) of the articles deal with the Thimerosal controversy, which is irrelevant since pretty much all but the flu shots don't have Thimerosal anymore. Thimerosal was also never linked to autism (the one article that showed a link was discredited), and the quantities in flu shots are negligible. In addition, Thimerosal-free flu shots exist.
Many (if not most) of the articles are by Mark and David Geier. They have been widely discredited. Here's some information about them from a Science Magazine article:



> In the mid-2000s, riding the wave of concerns about thimerosal, a mercury-containing preservative, Maryland doctor Mark Geier and his son, David, began to promote a theory that a pathological interaction between mercury and testosterone explained many symptoms of autism. That claim came after the Geiers published a few studies suggesting a link between thimerosal and autism—studies that the Institute of Medicine characterized as having "serious methodological flaws." Despite that review, the Geiers proceeded with their controversial work. They established an unapproved treatment that involved daily injections of leuprolide (Lupron) , a drug used to treat prostate cancer and to chemically castrate sex offenders. In children, the drug is approved only to treat precocious puberty, a rare condition in which puberty begins before the age of 8 years. Side effects in kids can include bone and heart damage. Leuprolide also carries a risk of exacerbating seizure disorders, a condition commonly associated with autism. The Geiers sometimes paired those injections with chemical chelation, a risky treatment for patients with heavy metal poisoning. To peddle their treatments to parents and insurance companies at a cost upward of $5000 a month, the Geiers improperly diagnosed children with precocious puberty—without performing the necessary diagnostic tests. They also misled parents into believing that the regimen was approved to treat autism, according to a 2011 investigation by the Maryland Board of Physicians. The board revoked Mark Geier's state medical license, saying his practice "far exceeds his qualifications and expertise," and other states followed suit. His son, who holds only a Bachelor of Arts degree, was charged with practicing medicine without a license.



If you want to have a serious conversation about vaccines and autism, you need to do the following:

Find reputable studies that demonstrate a link between vaccines and autism, which you haven't done.
Present your articles in an honest fashion that doesn't overwhelm anyone who would want to respond.
If you don't do these things, then you're not wanting a serious conversation about autism. You're wanting to troll and respond to everyone by saying "I presented information. Please prove me wrong" over and over again.


----------



## Costello (Aug 5, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'd like to remind you that the "doctor" that started this bullshit got his medical license revoked after it was found that he was profiting from the study and used a "diverse" sample size of twelve... count 'em, TWELVE... children


what about the other 40 doctors and studies linked here?
are they all frauds too? would be interesting if you had information, make sure to post it if you do


----------



## Costello (Aug 5, 2017)

Lacius said:


> No, you haven't, and I doubt you've read much of what you posted.
> 
> This statement clearly shows your motive: trolling.
> 
> ...


thanks, the post we have all been waiting for  well that settles it for me then


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 5, 2017)

Chary said:


> When I got vaccinated back when the law said I needed them to go to high school, I had all the shots, tdap, mmr, mcv, all that stuff. About a month later, I was in the ER because I was nearly dead. Why was that? Because the nurse didn't clean the needle, and thanks to that, I had sepsis. The doctor went ahead and admitted that...but not before giving me useless prescriptions for pills treating swine flu, and later mono. Once they coughed up that info, I was furious, but also pretty much bedridden, so that was _fun.
> _
> I don't really know what to make of the anti vaxx thing. I certainly fear needles and vaccines due to what I went through, and my hatred of the medical industry runs deep, due to the incompetence I suffered against. But I wonder...I was vaccinated as a baby, and I turned out fine. But on the other hand, the distrust I hold makes me wary. There seems to be plenty of studies done, and the answer seems to lie more with the "vaccines are fine" camp...I don't think I'd ever get vaccinated again, but for the sake of other people, like babies, it's pretty dangerous to go unvaccinated...It's a tough subject.


If you take your time going through the links you will realize that it was indeed the vaccines that gave you sepsis. Secondly nurses don't clean needles, they come already sterilized so that was a bs excuse they gave you.


----------



## Procyon (Aug 5, 2017)

Let me get a few things straight, I'm autistic myself, and I'm open about it, I don't believe it's caused by vaccines at all. 
This is the issue why people think it is, as seen from my eyes:


Autistic kids rely on trusting others;
When they get vaccined some aren't visible autistic, because they know who to trust;
After they get vaccined they feel like their trust is broken, and don't know who to trust anymore;
That is because most of the times kids with autism are more sensitive, thus it hurts more;
After this they might behave differently because of above reasons, but this isn't the reason they have autism, they had it all along;
You're born with autism, it's somehow decided genetically (IIRC);
The latter thing is researched and proved, IIRC, people who don't vaccinate aren't thinking good enough.
Autism isn't something bad, you can live with it, people should stop with being so ignorant. The bullets aren't researched yet, but I hope my theory gets proved once, so the whole autism nonsense is cleared for once & for all.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 5, 2017)

Costello said:


> what about the other 40 doctors and studies linked here?
> are they all frauds too? would be interesting if you had information, make sure to post it if you do


They may very well be. I'd be more inclined to click on some of the links to read up on it if someone wasn't clearly profiting off of paranoia, but as far as I'm aware most studies done today are based on the original research. It should also be mentioned that 40 doctors are a drop in the ocean compared to the thousands that have done studies saying vaccines DON'T cause autism. 

And another thing I find fucked up is how antivaxxers would rather their children (or even worse, someone else's child that couldn't be vaccinated for health reasons) DIE of a preventable disease than end up with autism.


----------



## Lacius (Aug 5, 2017)

For those who want to learn more about the vaccine/autism controversy in a fun way, I recommend this video. The information is basic, but the content does reflect the overwhelming medical consensus:


----------



## Hiccup (Aug 5, 2017)

@comput3rus3r
What part of "these studies are shit and there are tons of proper studies that say the opposite of what you want to hear" don't you understand?


----------



## osm70 (Aug 5, 2017)

Vaccines cannot cause autism. I mean, you have to be dumb (or not know anything about autism) to say that. Autism is something you have from birth. You can't get it later.

Oh, and here's a fun fact: The first person who linked vaccines with autism got their medical lisence revoked.

Also, why dos everyone keep saying autism is bad? It's different, not worse. Many autistic people said that if a "cure" existed, they wouldn't take it.


One more thing:



VinsCool said:


> What next today?
> 
> - Milk is bad for health (yes yes please yes! It's been a while we had this topic)
> - Tap water is bad for health (I am sure we never thought of this one!)
> ...




They actually do. If you use a cellphone, the chance that you develop brain cancer triples.

Sounds scary? Well, it isn't. The chance goes up from 0.0000000003% to 0.0000000009%. Triple, but who cares, right?


----------



## Procyon (Aug 5, 2017)

osm70 said:


> Vaccines cannot cause autism. I mean, you have to be dumb (or not know anything about autism) to say that. Autism is something you have from birth. You can't get it later.
> 
> Oh, and here's a fun fact: The first person who linked vaccines with autism got their medical lisence revoked.
> 
> ...



I'm autistic & wouldn't want to be "normal", it's more of a gift than a curse.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> If you take your time going through the links



Mm Hmm.



Spoiler: Hmmm...












Yeah, no thank you.


----------



## pustal (Aug 5, 2017)

Costello said:


> aap.org is an organization financed by all the pharmaceutical industry leaders though:
> https://www.aap.org/en-us/about-the-aap/corporate-relationships/Pages/Friends-of-Children-Fund-President's-Circle.aspx
> just asking, how much credit can be given to the paper you linked?



Here's a more reliable source. Anyway there is money involved in anti-vaxxing too. John Oliver made a piece about it recently.

Anyway, bottom line is, there is a danger associated with a vaccines (not autism) but the gains outgain the risk. Bad sounding components of the vaccines are usually preservatives and sometimes ways of containing the actual contents of the vaccines so they have just the right system reaction to it.

Other common fears are stuff like cancer, and yes some components are carcinogenic but the risk is similar to say, have red meat in your diet.

Stuff like polio and smallpox are much deadlier, and vaccines prevent them from people getting them and spreading unto others. On the early to mid-20th century many of these kind of disieses were erradicated and mortality drop quite a bit. And you really can't say it was about the food, specially in countries like the US where processed food grew exponentially and obesity is through the roof.

Some anti-vaxxers claim they are fine even though never been vaccined. That is both because of luck and benefitting from heard immunity.

I have a friend who studied immunology and is now a researcher that if there is interest enough and he as the time I can ask him to post in here.


----------



## osm70 (Aug 5, 2017)

Procyon said:


> I'm autistic & wouldn't want to be "normal", it's more of a gift than a curse.


Thank you.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Why bit.ly links? You want to profit off this post or something?


Link shorter makes it look nicer. If it doesn't flood me with ads I don't care


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 5, 2017)

Lacius said:


> No, you haven't, and I doubt you've read much of what you posted.
> 
> This statement clearly shows your motive: trolling.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. It's actually even more comprehensive than the ones i posted including court cases.


----------



## Procyon (Aug 5, 2017)

Anyhow the so called doctors are believing in conspiracy theories.


----------



## Lacius (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Thanks for the link. It's actually even more comprehensive than the ones i posted including court cases.


That makes it a good scattershot approach to winning an argument, not a good argument.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2017)

Procyon said:


> I'm autistic & wouldn't want to be "normal", it's more of a gift than a curse.


First time I've heard this from somebody with autism. I have always wondered what the thinking behind this is, could you explain why? Autism has always seemed to be a barrier, more than a enhancement. I don't have autism, but children in my family are.


----------



## Procyon (Aug 5, 2017)

VinLark said:


> First time I've heard this from somebody with autism. I have always wondered what the thinking behind this is, could you explain why? Autism has always seemed to be a barrier, more than a enhancement. I don't have autism, but children in my family are.



Sometimes it's a barrier, but at other times you're better in focusing on certain things, and at times you're more creative, you're seeing the world different which can help. Also every autistic person is unique.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 5, 2017)

Nobody posted this yet? Ok I will then:


Btw, if vaccines caused autism, 90% of the developed world would have it.


----------



## wolfmankurd (Aug 5, 2017)

Lol, PokeAcer can't even blame his behavior on all his vaccines any longer!


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> How old are your kids? because the vaccine schedule of today is much more aggressive than in the past. I didn't vaccinate any of my 3 kids and they've never been sick and never go to the doctor. of course nutrition plays a big role in that.


You can thank herd immunity for that.  You know, the thing that people like yourself are destroying by not vaccinating your children thus putting kids who _can't_ be vaccinated at risk.  I hope you feel good knowing that people will die because of your fucking stupid conspiracy nonsense.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 5, 2017)

Hate to say it, but not vaccinating your kids and leaving them to spread diseases is a dick move, sorry, not sorry.  Anti-vaxxers are all brainless drones.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 5, 2017)

Also, there is very little profit in vaccinations. In fact, I would wager a good percent of them are donated to various causes around the world.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 5, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> Also, there is very little profit in vaccinations. In fact, I would wager a good percent of them are donated to various causes around the world.



The vaccines cause autism is a bunch of extreme leftist liberal agenda-pushing  bullshit, there, I said it.


----------



## osm70 (Aug 5, 2017)

VinLark said:


> First time I've heard this from somebody with autism. I have always wondered what the thinking behind this is, could you explain why? Autism has always seemed to be a barrier, more than a enhancement. I don't have autism, but children in my family are.


You have to realize one thing. Every cause of autism is different. So, seeing one doesn't mean you know all of them. Another autistic person might be completely different and nothing like the one you know.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 5, 2017)

Anti-vaxxers be like "Oh I don't think I should have to vaccinate my child, so I'm going to send him or her to a school so he can build his immunity to smallpox by being exposed to the environment".

Thanks a lot, Typhoid Mary, for being an inconsiderate prick and endangering the lives of others by not giving them vaccines. Remember the Black Plague? It was quite popular in 14th century Europe, and remember the flu epidemic? Why not polio and smallpox while we're at it?  You know vaccines for those? Yeah, people really can't fight off polio, smallpox or the plague without modern medicine. But I digress, if you want your children to die from disease, it's your own fucking fault. Don't come crying to us when you've screwed the pooch, stupidity is not a handicap.


----------



## osm70 (Aug 5, 2017)

Meanwhile, in my country, vaccination is mandatory and not having your child vaccinated is a criminal offense.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 5, 2017)

osm70 said:


> Meanwhile, in my country, vaccination is mandatory and not having your child vaccinated is a criminal offense.



Can you blame them for not wanting another pandemic or other peoples' lives being endangered?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 5, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> The vaccines cause autism is a bunch of extreme leftist liberal agenda-pushing  bullshit, there, I said it.


Hate to break it to you, but its usually religious conservatives pushing the conspiracy. There are a few "natural development no GMO blah blah blah" nuts on the far left, but they're far from the majority


----------



## osm70 (Aug 5, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Can you blame them for not wanting another pandemic or other peoples' lives being endangered?


Nope, I can't.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 5, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Hate to break it to you, but its usually religious conservatives pushing the conspiracy. There are a few "natural development no GMO blah blah blah" nuts on the far left, but they're far from the majority



Well, the religion I belong to, a Christian religion, is quite the opposite and are in favor of vaccinations, my apologies. I just think that a lot of people who are anti-vaxxers need a dose of reality and need to shut their damn mouths.  It's all bullshit.


----------



## Procyon (Aug 5, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Hate to break it to you, but its usually religious conservatives pushing the conspiracy. There are a few "natural development no GMO blah blah blah" nuts on the far left, but they're far from the majority



True, here in the Netherlands we got the very strong & conservative Biblebelt, I'm Christian myself, but not strict, and I'm happy because of that. On the Biblebelt they don't vaccinate for the most part, it's a very conservative area here.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Well, the religion I belong to, a Christian religion, is quite the opposite and are in favor of vaccinations, my apologies. I just think that a lot of people who are anti-vaxxers need a dose of reality and need to shut their damn mouths.  It's all bullshit.



True, also: in fact, the most doctors on that list, in the OP, aren't on Wikipedia, or are put out of job. Some also are conspiracy thinkers.


----------



## cherryduck (Aug 5, 2017)

Vaccines don't cause autism. IF they did though, (they DON'T!!!) you'd rather your child died of completely preventable diseases than turn out like me? I have a job that pays higher than the national average, a beautiful girlfriend with a place of our own, a loving family and good friends. I can solve complex technical problems in hours that would take my colleague's days or weeks. I can hear a whisper from across a room. Because I've LEARNED to read body language, tone of voice etc and consciously process them instead of relying on "intuition" I'm actually better than my peers at picking up when someone is unhappy or upset.

Autism isn't a curse, it's my goddamn superpower, and I wouldn't be where I am without it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 5, 2017)

cherryduck said:


> Vaccines don't cause autism. IF they did though, (they DON'T!!!) you'd rather your child died of completely preventable diseases than turn out like me? I have a job that pays higher than the national average, a beautiful girlfriend with a place of our own, a loving family and good friends. I can solve complex technical problems in hours that would take my colleague's days or weeks. I can hear a whisper from across a room. Because I've LEARNED to read body language, tone of voice etc and consciously process them instead of relying on "intuition" I'm actually better than my peers at picking up when someone is unhappy or upset.
> 
> Autism isn't a curse, it's my goddamn superpower, and I wouldn't be where I am without it.



You know what, what the hell, I'm on the spectrum as well, yeah, Aspergers, and you know what? I don't give a rat's ass that people know, and have vaccines "given" me autism? Pfft no, if people want to make fun of me for this and for supporting vaccines, not my problem.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 5, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Hate to break it to you, but its usually religious conservatives pushing the conspiracy. There are a few "natural development no GMO blah blah blah" nuts on the far left, but they're far from the majority


You both are wrong as neither side is substantially more likely than the other to hold anti-vaccine beliefs as per http://prospect.org/article/vaccine-fear-mongers-are-wrong-theyre-not-ideological . But there are many areas where Democratic leaning people hold anti-science beliefs compared to Republicans and vice versa even if the areas are different.


----------



## Searinox (Aug 5, 2017)

I won't comment on the topic, which is settled science that doesn't even deserve disputing. But indeed turning these into bit.ly links signals only interest in personal gain from an inflammatory topic.


----------



## cherryduck (Aug 5, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> You know what, what the hell, I'm on the spectrum as well, yeah, Aspergers, and you know what? I don't give a rat's ass that people know, and have vaccines "given" me autism? Pfft no, if people want to make fun of me for this and for supporting vaccines, not my problem.



Hell yeah, claim it, nothing wrong with being different


----------



## Gourmet (Aug 5, 2017)

There is just so much wrong with this.

If you want to associate vaccines with problems, have some decency and don't use "first world approved" vaccines that are tested all around and associate it with just a single problem.

There ARE real bad vaccines: in Brazil there is Sabin, this shit is being pushed real hard even in this day, and has been PROVED to cause much more polio than prevent it. Over 90% of polio in brazil is CAUSED by that vaccine.

Also a bit different topic but the genetically modified mosquitoes have been demonstrated over and over by brazilian researchers to having CAUSED the spread of zika.

Personally I think vaccines are like anti-viruses for Windows, well instructed people shouldn't need it, at least most of them. There is literally just one vaccine, MRR, that prevents something you have more than 1% chance of getting if your region has sewer system. The rest isn't even worth the risk of a dirty needle.


----------



## DarkOrb (Aug 5, 2017)

http://www.med.monash.edu.au/assets/docs/scs/psychiatry/mmr-autism.pdf
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0140673699012398
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1469-7610.2005.01425.x/full
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0264410X01000974
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28102992
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0264410X14006367 
https://academic.oup.com/cid/articl...ines-and-Autism-A-Tale-of-Shifting-Hypotheses
http://www.rozjec.ane.pl/pdf/7023.pdf
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0749379703001132
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022347613001443
https://www.cambridge.org/core/jour...e-literature/16B999364BFFD9F0DA3B09F25C1DE28C
http://pediatrics.aappublications.o...35aca13f193d81e4ba2aadc609323e26=&keytype2=tf
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0264410X12005828
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2931781/
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26868082
https://www.intechopen.com/books/au...r/vaccines-and-autism-an-unlikely-connection/
https://link.springer.com/article/10.1023/A:1016391121003?LI=true
http://europepmc.org/abstract/med/20812501
http://ebmh.bmj.com/content/8/1/23.full
http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1586/14760584.3.1.19
http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/114/3/793.short
http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/early/2010/09/13/peds.2010-0309.short
http://www.sdsma.org/docs/pdfs-new_site/Journal/2016/October 2016 - 20161001.pdf#page=35
http://lbihealth.com/pdf/p2065.pdf
http://journals.lww.com/pidj/Abstra...ociation_Between_Measles_Mumps_Rubella.3.aspx
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28671426

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0140673697043341
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0264410X09019264
http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMsa0806477#t=article
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1469-0691.2012.03982.x/full
http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(10)60421-7/fulltext?_eventId=login
http://www.eurosurveillance.org/ViewArticle.aspx?ArticleId=2704
http://measlesupdates.org/?content=com_articles&artid=2049
https://academic.oup.com/jid/article/204/suppl_1/S353/2192355/Who-Gets-Measles-in-Europe

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...64dc781686f_story.html?utm_term=.4c3ceb7f4f76
https://www.forbes.com/sites/steven...st-measles-epidemic-in-20-years/#27264df6069d
https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/vac-gen/whatifstop.htm
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...n-with-whooping-cough/?utm_term=.9b3c7edc67ad
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...es-whooping-cough_us_56f2b133e4b04c4c3760abab
https://www.forbes.com/sites/steven...ping-cough-epidemic-in-70-years/#3e84893f6ae2
http://www.kidspot.com.au/health/fa.../news-story/f45a132b5f53df1129968df8e92f289f?

http://autismsciencefoundation.org/what-is-autism/autism-and-vaccines/

http://www.webmd.com/brain/autism/do-vaccines-cause-autism#2

http://www.publichealth.org/public-awareness/understanding-vaccines/vaccine-myths-debunked/

https://www.cdc.gov/vaccinesafety/concerns/autism.html

https://www.babycenter.com/0_vaccines-and-autism-separating-fact-from-fiction_1470554.bc

http://www.positivepartnerships.com.au/en/fact-sheet/vaccinations-autism

http://media.chop.edu/data/files/pdfs/vaccine-education-center-autism.pdf

http://www.cbsnews.com/pictures/10-deadly-myths-about-childhood-vaccines/2/

http://www.healthcare-management-degree.net/autism-vaccines/

http://edition.cnn.com/2011/HEALTH/01/05/autism.vaccines/index.html

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/body/autism-vaccine-myth.html

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/h...utism-donald-trump-anti-vaxxers-a7719491.html

https://hub.jhu.edu/2017/01/11/vaccines-autism-public-health-expert/

http://www.webmd.com/children/vaccines/immunization-overview#1

http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/health/a25284/vaccines-are-safe-robert-de-niro/

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Even if vaccines cause autism (they don't!): I rather have an autistic child than a dead one. VACCINES ARE SAFE!!!


----------



## Procyon (Aug 5, 2017)

Also on that list many doctors seem to be non-existent, another has a different profession like Computer Science, and had published articles in shitty online papers, which were debunked. Others believe in Conspiracy Theories, while others are dead, or placed out of function, because of dangerous beliefs, I'd not believe any shit in the OP based on this research I did.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 5, 2017)

Just shut up 
As someone who is on the spectrum, first i know better than you how it work 
And second it isn't something you become but something you have since birth


----------



## Procyon (Aug 5, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Just shut up
> As someone who is on the spectrum, first i know better than you how it work
> And second it isn't something you become but something you have since birth



Just like I wrote.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 5, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> You both are wrong as neither side is substantially more likely than the other to hold anti-vaccine beliefs as per http://prospect.org/article/vaccine-fear-mongers-are-wrong-theyre-not-ideological . But there are many areas where Democratic leaning people hold anti-science beliefs compared to Republicans and vice versa even if the areas are different.


Hm, ok. In the Midwest it tends to be the way I observed, but I'd believe that. Thanks for sharing that


----------



## osm70 (Aug 5, 2017)

DarkOrb said:


> http://www.med.monash.edu.au/assets/docs/scs/psychiatry/mmr-autism.pdf
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0140673699012398
> http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1469-7610.2005.01425.x/full
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0264410X01000974
> ...




Wow, that's a lot of links.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 5, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Just shut up
> As someone who is on the spectrum, first i know better than you how it work
> And second it isn't something you become but something you have since birth


 tell that to the parents of a child who lost all speech after vaccinations.


----------



## osm70 (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> tell that to the parents of a child who lost all speech after vaccinations.




First of all, how is that even remotely related to autism?

Second of all, source?


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 5, 2017)

osm70 said:


> First of all, how is that even remotely related to autism?
> 
> Second of all, source?


I've put all the links in the OP. most people on here commenting don't even have kids but hopefully by the time they do they've wizened up.


----------



## DarkOrb (Aug 5, 2017)

osm70 said:


> Wow, that's a lot of links.



You have to counter a lot of bullshit-links with a lot of helpful links.


----------



## osm70 (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> I've put all the links in the OP. most people on here commenting don't even have kids but hopefully by the time they do they've wizened up.


Well, even if I do decide that I don't want my children to be vaccinated, I have no choice. Not giving my children a vaccine is a criminal offense in my country. So, there's yet another reason why your attempt won't work on me.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 5, 2017)

I have never gotten a vacc for the flu, or the flu. 

something is wrong here....


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2017)

You realize that the vast majority of your links were half studies that were later debunked as the study continued and or when others looked into the study.
The other point I would like to make is the sad reality that people would rather have dead kids instead of the impossibly slim chance of raising an autistic child.


DeoNaught said:


> I have never gotten a vacc for the flu, or the flu.
> 
> something is wrong here....


I strongly doubt that claim.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 5, 2017)

DarkOrb said:


> You have to counter a lot of bullshit-links with a lot of helpful links.


Yeah a lot of bs from The National Center for Biotechnology Information is part of the United States National Library of Medicine, a branch of the National Institutes of Health. Wikipedia


osm70 said:


> Well, even if I do decide that I don't want my children to be vaccinated, I have no choice. Not giving my children a vaccine is a criminal offense in my country. So, there's yet another reason why your attempt won't work on me.


Ideas so good you have to enforce them with violence.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 5, 2017)

Tell me when an anti-vaccer gets a Nobel prize for proving vaccines causing autism, else there is a shipload of evidence that prooves they don't cause autism.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 5, 2017)

Where did this originally come from?


----------



## osm70 (Aug 5, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Where did this originally come from?



I don't remember their name, but I remember that the first person who linked vaccines with autism got their medical license revoked.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 5, 2017)

Well, if you guys would prefer your children dieing slow painful deaths from hepatitis/liver failure, than, whatever. The mercury (used as a bonding agent) can cause problems in like .0000001% of cases. But you could be hit with a space rock too at that probability.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Ideas so good you have to enforce them with violence.


It's called fines mostly. Also I guess seeing a child dying of measles must be great!


----------



## osm70 (Aug 5, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Well, if you guys would prefer your children dieing slow painful deaths from hepatitis/liver failure, than, whatever. The mercury (used as a bonding agent) can cause problems in like .0000001% of cases. But you could be hit with a space rock too at that probability.




I wouldn't say that. (Refering to the "whatever" part.) A child shouldn't suffer, because their parents are morons.




comput3rus3r said:


> Yeah a lot of bs from The National Center for Biotechnology Information is part of the United States National Library of Medicine, a branch of the National Institutes of Health. Wikipedia
> 
> *Ideas so good you have to enforce them with violence.*



I am pretty sure the reason for the so-called "violence" is that they don't want to have to deal with a pandemic.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 5, 2017)

osm70 said:


> I don't remember their name, but I remember that the first person who linked vaccines with autism got their medical license revoked.


And Galileo was convicted of heresy and put in prison for saying the sun was the center of our solar system.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> And Galileo was convicted of heresy and put in prison for saying the sun was the center of our solar system.


Are you vaccinated?


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 5, 2017)

N


linuxares said:


> Are you vaccinated?


No. I have natural immunity.


----------



## osm70 (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> And Galileo was convicted of heresy and put in prison for saying the sun was the center of our solar system.




OK, then tell me this:

If vaccines cause autism, why isn't like 80% of the Czech population autistic? I mean, we don't get to choose and vaccines are mandatory here.

So, why is only 1 or 2% of the people living here autistic?


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 5, 2017)

osm70 said:


> OK, then tell me this:
> 
> If vaccines cause autism, why isn't like 80% of the Czech population autistic? I mean, we don't get to choose and vaccines are mandatory here.
> 
> So, why is only 1 or 2% of the people living here autistic?


I'll look into your claims and get back to you.


----------



## nero99 (Aug 5, 2017)

this guys a freaking idiot. hope their account is banned.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> N
> 
> No. I have natural immunity.


I actually strongly doubt that claim since most schools require kids to be vaccinated to get in.


----------



## osm70 (Aug 5, 2017)

nero99 said:


> this guys a freaking idiot. hope their account is banned.


Banned for what exactly? I don't think they broke any rule.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> And Galileo was convicted of heresy and put in prison for saying the sun was the center of our solar system.


Just because one person was a visionary doesn't mean another isn't a moron. We have ways of testing these things now.


----------



## wolfmankurd (Aug 5, 2017)

I think it would be best if you weren't allowed in public schools without vaccines or any jobs where you are in contact with people.

Both areas where you not being vaccinated fucks others over.

This would be great for a few reasons;


It would cluster all the non-vaccinated people together in their own schools and offices (or at home).
Within a generation they would wipe themselves out between the mumps (low fertility adult males), measles (death as baby and late stage complications) and rubella (foetal abnormalities) alone!
It would nullify herd immunity making them realise how shit life is without it.
It would apply an economic pressure, second flu season most non-vax businesses will be enforcing flu jabs.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> N
> 
> No. I have natural immunity.


lolno.

What the fuck is this thread really?


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 5, 2017)

osm70 said:


> I wouldn't say that. (Refering to the "whatever" part.) A child shouldn't suffer, because their parents are morons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stupid people breed stupid children. Let nature work things out. Darwinism is like nature's filter for the weak and ignorant.


----------



## AzerothArg (Aug 5, 2017)

people who don't want to be vaccinated should move to somewhere isolated, so they won't risk everyone else's healt and epidemics would be contained within their community..


----------



## linuxares (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> N
> 
> No. I have natural immunity.


Everyone have that. But measles isn't something that our bodies have that good protection against. I guess you can count yourself lucky that others are vaccinated against it so you don't get it.... (yet)


----------



## DarkOrb (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Yeah a lot of bs from The National Center for Biotechnology Information is part of the United States National Library of Medicine, a branch of the National Institutes of Health. Wikipedia



Only to call out some scientists from the studies you posted:

Mark R Geier & David A Geier
"Since 2011, [Mark] Geier's medical license has been suspended or revoked in every state in which he was licensed over concerns about his autism treatments and his misrepresentation of his credentials to the Maryland Board of Health, where he falsely claimed to be a board-certified geneticist and epidemiologist.[4]Mark and his son, David Geier, are frequently cited by proponents of the now-discredited claim that vaccines cause autism. Geier's credibility as an expert witness has been questioned in 10 court cases.[5] In 2003, a judge ruled that Geier presented himself as an expert witness in "areas for which he has no training, expertise and experience."[2] In other cases in which Geier has testified, judges have labeled his testimony "intellectually dishonest," "not reliable" and "wholly unqualified."[2]Another judge wrote that Geier "may be clever, but he is not credible."[6]"

Brian S Hooker
"Hooker is known for his anti-vaccine activism and his claims of conflicts of interest within the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. He is a board member at Focus Autism,[1][_non-primary source needed_] an organization which believes in the "ongoing cover-up of the vaccine/autism link".[2][_non-primary source needed_]"

DeLong G
https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/blaming-breast-cancer-on-autism/

I could go on.



comput3rus3r said:


> N
> 
> No. I have natural immunity.



Prove it! Cuddle with someone who has Polio, please!


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 5, 2017)

Get your kids vaccinated folks.

OP is what happens if you don't.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 5, 2017)

osm70 said:


> Banned for what exactly? I don't think they broke any rule.


By spreading health damaging false information? Should be banned from any country on earth and should probably put on an asteroid so they can no longer do any harm.


----------



## osm70 (Aug 5, 2017)

linuxares said:


> By spreading health damaging false information? Should be banned from any country on earth and should probably put on an asteroid so they can no longer do any harm.


Good point.


----------



## siamese (Aug 5, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

nearly as scientific *Comput3rus3r* pretends to be but easier for anybody to understand what is the real deal


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> First up. You're injecting the danger right into your body by vaxing.









it's so your body can have a taste of the danger and prepare it's defences


----------



## GalladeGuy (Aug 5, 2017)

Here's a good video by SciShow on the subject:


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2017)

So looking deeper into your post, I would like to mention that these all came from a facebook group. As well the bottom half of it was directly copied from the from the first post of this youtube video

I normally don't dismiss people based on the source of their information, but it's pretty obvious the OP literally copied this from a facebook group and posted it here. They even kept the facebook redirection link. They didn't actually do any of their own research and are most likely getting their information from facebook.


----------



## osm70 (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 5, 2017)

" I wonder how many of you nay sayers have vaccine injured children... I guarantee that you'd be quick to abandon all your reliance on mainstream media and doctors for your answers to why and how this could have happened to your child and you'd fight till the death until everyone with ears had heard what you'd spent weeks, months, even years researching both side, until justice was served. I couldn't live with myself if I didn't say something... I don't want any child to go through what mine did (and still are) ...and we actually consider ourselves fortunate that it wasn't worse than what it is.... Parents shouldn't be at odds with other parents...we ALL are passionate about our kids and their safety."
From a concerned mom.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> " I wonder how many of you nay sayers have vaccine injured children... I guarantee that you'd be quick to abandon all your reliance on mainstream media and doctors for your answers to why and how this could have happened to your child and you'd fight till the death until everyone with ears had heard what you'd spent weeks, months, even years researching both side, until justice was served. I couldn't live with myself if I didn't say something... I don't want any child to go through what mine did (and still are) ...and we actually consider ourselves fortunate that it wasn't worse than what it is.... Parents shouldn't be at odds with other parents...we ALL are passionate about our kids and their safety."
> From a concerned mom.


This is a statement without an actual source and most likely withoutactual medical proof. A "concerned mom" isn't a doctor and chances are she made this statement up.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 5, 2017)

http://www.uscfc.uscourts.gov/sites/default/files/opinions/ABELL.ZELLER073008.pdf

here's a court case
 Here's the conclusion..

As aforementioned, the Court is authorized to award compensation for claims where the medical records or medical opinion have demonstrated by preponderant evidence that either a cognizable Table Injury occurred within the prescribed period or that an injury was actually caused by the vaccination in question. § 13(a)(1). If Petitioners had claimed to have suffered a “Table” injury, to them would §13(a)(1)(A) have assigned the burden of proving such by a preponderance of the evidence. In this case, however, Petitioners do not claim a presumption of causation afforded by the Vaccine Injury Table, and thus the Petition may prevail only if it can be demonstrated to a preponderant standard of evidence that the vaccination in question, more likely than not, actually caused the injury alleged. See § 11(c)(1)(C)(ii)(I) & (II); Grant v. Secretary of HHS, 956 F.2d 1144 (Fed. Cir. 1992); Strother v. Secretary of HHS, 21 Cl. Ct. 365, 369-70 (1990), aff’d, 950 F.2d 731 (Fed. Cir. 1991). The Federal Circuit has indicated that, to prevail, every petitioner must: show a medical theory causally connecting the vaccination and the injury. Causation in fact requires proof of a logical sequence of cause and effect showing that the vaccination was the reason for the injury. A reputable medical or scientific explanation must support this logical sequence of cause and effect. Grant, 956 F.2d at 1148 (citations omitted); see also Strother, 21 Cl. Ct. at 370.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> " I wonder how many of you nay sayers have vaccine injured children... I guarantee that you'd be quick to abandon all your reliance on mainstream media and doctors for your answers to why and how this could have happened to your child and you'd fight till the death until everyone with ears had heard what you'd spent weeks, months, even years researching both side, until justice was served. I couldn't live with myself if I didn't say something... I don't want any child to go through what mine did (and still are) ...and we actually consider ourselves fortunate that it wasn't worse than what it is.... Parents shouldn't be at odds with other parents...we ALL are passionate about our kids and their safety."
> From a concerned mom.


Vaccine Injurd children? WHAT injuries?


----------



## GalladeGuy (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> " I wonder how many of you nay sayers have vaccine injured children... I guarantee that you'd be quick to abandon all your reliance on mainstream media and doctors for your answers to why and how this could have happened to your child and you'd fight till the death until everyone with ears had heard what you'd spent weeks, months, even years researching both side, until justice was served. I couldn't live with myself if I didn't say something... I don't want any child to go through what mine did (and still are) ...and we actually consider ourselves fortunate that it wasn't worse than what it is.... Parents shouldn't be at odds with other parents...we ALL are passionate about our kids and their safety."
> From a concerned mom.


Last I checked, a doctor, who went through several years of medical school mind you, knows more about vaccines than some random guy writing articles on the internet.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 5, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> This is a statement without an actual source and most likely withoutactual medical proof. A "concerned mom" isn't a doctor and chances are she made this statement up.


I've posted a ton of sources not that you've bothered going through any of it.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> . The Federal Circuit has indicated that, to prevail, every petitioner must: show a medical theory causally connecting the vaccination and the injury. Causation in fact requires proof of a logical sequence of cause and effect showing that the vaccination was the reason for the injury. A reputable medical or scientific explanation must support this logical sequence of cause and effect.


The court even say there is lack of evidence that vaccines caused the injuries/theories.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2017)

Honestly, you can't convince me vaccines don't cause autism. I don't care about the science behind it. Call me one of those ignorant buffoons, but I stand by my claim.

Here's my story.

My mother was told by her doctor not to vaccinate my older brother, Collin, because my father has autism, as did my other brother. By the time he was eighteen months old, he started saying words, and was already walking. He loved to eat watermelon, and what our family calls "Funeral Potatoes". Then they moved. Their doctor who had warned them not to vaccinate my brother was no longer our primary doctor. When we went in to get him his check-up, the doctor was down my parents throats about vaccinating my brother. Under pressure, my parents agreed to *one* vaccine, the MMR. They were nervous about it, but they took him in anyway because the doctor refused to service them until they vaccinated my brother. Well, the doctor took it to her leisure to give him *every fucking vaccine at once*. My parents were furious.

They never went back to that doctor. 3 days later, my brother shut down. He just _stopped_. He wouldn't speak, wouldn't walk, wouldn't do anything he used to do. He hated being touched, and would wail when he was.

A few weeks later he was diagnosed with Asperger's syndrome.

Asperger's is a mental disability that stems from the central nervous system. It is entirely possible that he could've had Asperger's in him before these shots, but certain shots that affect the central nervous system may have triggered the autism.

I doubt vaccines *directly* relate to autism, but you can't tell me they don't have an effect.

To this day I have not been vaccinated. I was born after my parents moved again, and that doctor told them not to vaccinate me because over 90% of the population was vaccinated, so I shouldn't be at risk.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 5, 2017)

GalladeGuy said:


> Last I checked, a doctor, who went through several years of medical school mind you, knows more about vaccines than some random guy writing articles on the internet.


http://www.uscfc.uscourts.gov/sites/default/files/opinions/ABELL.ZELLER073008.pdf

here's a court case
Here's the conclusion..

As aforementioned, the Court is authorized to award compensation for claims where the medical records or medical opinion have demonstrated by preponderant evidence that either a cognizable Table Injury occurred within the prescribed period or that an injury was actually caused by the vaccination in question. § 13(a)(1). If Petitioners had claimed to have suffered a “Table” injury, to them would §13(a)(1)(A) have assigned the burden of proving such by a preponderance of the evidence. In this case, however, Petitioners do not claim a presumption of causation afforded by the Vaccine Injury Table, and thus the Petition may prevail only if it can be demonstrated to a preponderant standard of evidence that the vaccination in question, more likely than not, actually caused the injury alleged. See § 11(c)(1)(C)(ii)(I) & (II); Grant v. Secretary of HHS, 956 F.2d 1144 (Fed. Cir. 1992); Strother v. Secretary of HHS, 21 Cl. Ct. 365, 369-70 (1990), aff’d, 950 F.2d 731 (Fed. Cir. 1991). The Federal Circuit has indicated that, to prevail, every petitioner must: show a medical theory causally connecting the vaccination and the injury. Causation in fact requires proof of a logical sequence of cause and effect showing that the vaccination was the reason for the injury. A reputable medical or scientific explanation must support this logical sequence of cause and effect. Grant, 956 F.2d at 1148 (citations omitted); see also Strother, 21 Cl. Ct. at 370.
try to debunk case law...


----------



## DarkOrb (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> " I wonder how many of you nay sayers have vaccine injured children... I guarantee that you'd be quick to abandon all your reliance on mainstream media and doctors for your answers to why and how this could have happened to your child and you'd fight till the death until everyone with ears had heard what you'd spent weeks, months, even years researching both side, until justice was served. I couldn't live with myself if I didn't say something... I don't want any child to go through what mine did (and still are) ...and we actually consider ourselves fortunate that it wasn't worse than what it is.... Parents shouldn't be at odds with other parents...we ALL are passionate about our kids and their safety."
> From a concerned mom.



I wonder how many of the anti-vaxxers have injured kids which could have been prevented by vaccines. But I will say it again: I rather have a child injured by vaccines than a dead one. And the risk getting a severe illness which is preventable by vaccines is way higher than the risk of vaccine damage.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 5, 2017)

linuxares said:


> The court even say there is lack of evidence that vaccines caused the injuries/theories.


except you didn't keep reading as i knew you wouldn't i posted the conclusion.


----------



## osm70 (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> " I wonder how many of you nay sayers have vaccine injured children... I guarantee that you'd be quick to abandon all your reliance on mainstream media and doctors for your answers to why and how this could have happened to your child and you'd fight till the death until everyone with ears had heard what you'd spent weeks, months, even years researching both side, until justice was served. I couldn't live with myself if I didn't say something... I don't want any child to go through what mine did (and still are) ...and we actually consider ourselves fortunate that it wasn't worse than what it is.... Parents shouldn't be at odds with other parents...we ALL are passionate about our kids and their safety."
> From a concerned mom.


I have no idea what that means...


----------



## linuxares (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> except you didn't keep reading as i knew you wouldn't i posted the conclusion.


Good, the TL;DR still say "No proof" end of story.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 5, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> except you didn't keep reading as i knew you wouldn't i posted the conclusion.


III. CONCLUSION Therefore, in light of the foregoing, the Court rules in favor of entitlement in this matter. The parties are instructed to contact the Court for further proceedings, regarding the issue of damages.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 5, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Get your kids vaccinated folks.
> 
> OP is what happens if you don't.


shit


----------



## linuxares (Aug 5, 2017)

blujay said:


> To this day I have not been vaccinated. I was born after my parents moved again, and that doctor told them not to vaccinate me because over 90% of the population was vaccinated, so I shouldn't be at risk.



I read the story and I would say the doctor was a fault. You don't get all vaccines at once since a vaccine is a really weak version of the disease that the body builds antibodies for. If a child gets them all at once, I can't imagine how that immune system would feel.

About the Quote however, this is the problem. If less people gets vaccinated, the people that actually CANT be vaccinated will be at risk. If less and less gets the vaccines, more and more people will get ill and die.


----------



## osm70 (Aug 5, 2017)

blujay said:


> Honestly, you can't convince me vaccines don't cause autism. I don't care about the science behind it. Call me one of those ignorant buffoons, but I stand by my claim.
> 
> Here's my story.
> 
> ...




You either have autism, or you don't have it. It isn't "triggered" by anything. People are born autistic.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2017)

linuxares said:


> I read the story and I would say the doctor was a fault. You don't get all vaccines at once since a vaccine is a really weak version of the disease that the body builds antibodies for. If a child gets them all at once, I can't imagine how that immune system would feel.
> 
> About the Quote however, this is the problem. If less people gets vaccinated, the people that actually CANT be vaccinated will be at risk. If less and less gets the vaccines, more and more people will get ill and die.


*few* I was expecting the first post to go into how the doctor was in the right and how I am stupid.

Yes, the doctor was definitely at fault. All of those shots at once is injecting all of the dead viruses into a child at the same time.

And yes, I know that if less people get vaccinated, those who financially can't will be affected. However, if I contract a disease that can be prevented by vaccines, I will probably die with it before I can give it to somebody else. And I am OK with that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



osm70 said:


> You either have autism, or you don't have it. It isn't "triggered" by anything. People are born autistic.


Nah i don't think my brother was but thanks.

Like I said, it was probably hidden at first, but the barrage of shots combined with the ones that affect the central nervous system could have brought it out.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 6, 2017)

osm70 said:


> You either have autism, or you don't have it. It isn't "triggered" by anything. People are born autistic.


Correct, it's a brain abnormality. And it's perfectly fine! Most people with asbergers (or as it's called today, High functional autism) live fine lives. People need to stop looking for things to put the blame on. Especially on something as important thing that can save lives. What's next? Blame water because people can get poisned by it because of improper cleansing?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



blujay said:


> And yes, I know that if less people get vaccinated, those who financially can't will be affected. However, if I contract a disease that can be prevented by vaccines, I will probably die with it before I can give it to somebody else. And I am OK with that..


Maybe, maybe not. However it's still important that you try to give your children vaccines. Don't play with their future if you already chosen yours.


----------



## whateverg1012 (Aug 6, 2017)

As a second year med student this entire thread makes me cry.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2017)

linuxares said:


> Most people with asbergers (or as it's called today, High functional autism) live fine lives


You've obviously never lived with one.

I had to grow up _fast._
My mother told me growing up that I needed to push him, to be his example. When he doesn't want to follow his younger brother, he beats the crap out of his younger brother.

He is now living off of money from my parents will. He doesn't know how to live. I've been to his house a few times, and he stays upstairs, watching youtube on his phone or playing some Plants Vs Zombies game. He is 29.

It isn't so much their life, but the lives they affect.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And I'd also like to point out that science has been wrong before. They told my grandmother to drink 2 beers a day when she was pregnant with my mother. She didn't, but what would have happened if she did? That's right, FAS.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 6, 2017)

blujay said:


> You've obviously never lived with one.
> 
> I had to grow up _fast._
> My mother told me growing up that I needed to push him, to be his example. When he doesn't want to follow his younger brother, he beats the crap out of his younger brother.
> ...


Plenty of people I know have asbergers. They live alone and have jobs and relationships. There are different degrees of autism, that I know. I just gave one example, that it's a brain abnormality and not all of them are bad.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 6, 2017)

whateverg1012 said:


> As a second year med student this entire thread makes me cry.


and the school you go to is funded by the big pharma.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2017)

Also, @comput3rus3r couldn't you have not made profit off of a controversial subject like this? Just post the actual links


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> tell that to the parents of a child who lost all speech after vaccinations.


Even if vaccines would make 10% of people autistic, that would be fucking worth it
But there isn't any correlation

Every day i spray my deodorant into my fridge so elephants don't come in

Ive never seen an elephant in my fridge so therfore it must work

Do you see how your reasoning is flawed

Personnal experience that in top of that can't even be verified to be true
Can't be a proof

And anyway you don't even understand what autism is...


----------



## osm70 (Aug 6, 2017)

blujay said:


> You've obviously never lived with one.
> 
> I had to grow up _fast._
> My mother told me growing up that I needed to push him, to be his example. When he doesn't want to follow his younger brother, he beats the crap out of his younger brother.
> ...



Actually, I am in a relationship with an autistic person. And guess what? If I hadn't been told, I would never know.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2017)

osm70 said:


> Actually, I am in a relationship with an autistic person. And guess what? If I hadn't been told, I would never know.


That's one person.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> N
> 
> No. I have natural immunity.


Tell that to hiv or ebola
You don't have imunity you just use other as a protection but you just are an asshole and a moron by willingly lowering herd imunity
And because of you, people that can't vaccinate due to allergies or other reason might die

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And worst of all you are spreading bullshit i really despise moron like you


----------



## linuxares (Aug 6, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> And anyway you don't even understand what autism is...


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autisme

I guess this is the best I can give you.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 6, 2017)

osm70 said:


> Actually, I am in a relationship with an autistic person. And guess what? If I hadn't been told, I would never know.





blujay said:


> That's one person.



Its different for every person....


----------



## osm70 (Aug 6, 2017)

blujay said:


> That's one person.


Exactly. Your brother also is just one person.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

linuxares said:


> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autisme
> 
> I guess this is the best I can give you.


When we are speaking science, Wikipedia is more a brief than a complete source 
So no it explain what it is but not how it work or how the nerotransmetor are related to autism...


----------



## linuxares (Aug 6, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> When we are speaking science, Wikipedia is more a brief than a complete source
> So no it explain what it is but not how it work or how the nerotransmetor are related to autism...


I know, all I can say it's something you're born with. It's a birth defect at most, just like ADD and ADHD.


----------



## whateverg1012 (Aug 6, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Tell that to hiv or ebola
> You don't have imunity you just use other as a protection but you just are an asshole and a moron by willingly lowering herd imunity
> And because of you, people that can't vaccinate due to allergies or other reason might die
> 
> ...



Finally some facts in this thread 



blujay said:


> Also, @comput3rus3r couldn't you have not made profit off of a controversial subject like this? Just post the actual links



He copied and pasted stuff from years ago that has been discredited. I think his main point was profit, but there's always the chance he's actually this slow.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

Actually I'm in my phone, I'm back from holidays Monday 

But when i get back my hands on a proper keyboard i will gladly explode any of your moronic arguments, that to be honest aren't far from people believing earth is flat....


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2017)

osm70 said:


> Exactly. Your brother also is just one person.


Yes I know. I said why I don't believe in vaccines. When I get married and have kids, my wife will probably have best of way when it comes to that, so I won't have a say in vaccinating my kids.

Again, I said why *I* don't believe in vaccines. I never said nobody should believe in vaccines.

Linuxares said that *most* autistic people live good lives. I said why I disagree, and was intending to get across it is different for every person.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

And anyway better having autism than being dead
You all are screaming big pharma
Which have "some" truth
But remember that average life expectancy 1ky ago was about a third of today's


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> But remember that average life expectancy 400y ago was about a third of today's


400y ago I don't think they had over the counter medicine, doctors that could do brain surgery (except in greece), air conditioning (cause of heat stroke/hypothermia), and healthier eating options. They didn't know whether the animal they ate had a disease or not. Keep in mind that certain tribes would *cut holes in the skulls* of people have migraines. That would kill them if they did it wrong.

Basically, that point is null and void, and you cannot pin our life expectancy all on vaccines.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 6, 2017)

blujay said:


> 400y ago I don't think they had over the counter medicine, doctors that could do brain surgery (except in greece), air conditioning (cause of heat stroke/hypothermia), and healthier eating options. They didn't know whether the animal they ate had a disease or not. Keep in mind that certain tribes would *cut holes in the skulls* of people have migraines. That would kill them if they did it wrong.
> 
> Basically, that point is null and void, and you cannot pin our life expectancy all on vaccines.


He never stated that. He said that they do help a lot of people to live. Polio was a big issue until the vaccine got released.

Actually found a good article about vaccines (yes, with sources on each graph) https://medium.com/@visualvaccines/graphic-proof-that-vaccines-work-with-sources-61c199429c8c
They proove once the vaccine came out, the drop was significante about drops in deaths. We actually KILLED Smallpox thanks to vaccines. Hopefully we will see a bunch more be totally eradicated and never ever shown again.


----------



## Quantumcat (Aug 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> The vaccines cause autism is a bunch of extreme leftist liberal agenda-pushing  bullshit, there, I said it.


Lol, leftist? Rightist you mean. It goes hand in hand with the extreme right wing Christian types


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Lol, leftist? Rightist you mean. It goes hand in hand with the extreme right wing Christian types





the_randomizer said:


> The vaccines cause autism is a bunch of extreme leftist liberal agenda-pushing  bullshit, there, I said it.


*or we could not bring politics into something that doesn't involve politics*


----------



## Lacius (Aug 6, 2017)

blujay said:


> *or we could not bring politics into something that doesn't involve politics*


The 2016 Republican primary would like to have a word with you.


----------



## siamese (Aug 6, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Anti-vaxxers should be forcibly castrated to prevent them from procreating



oopsie to LATE!! LOL 



comput3rus3r said:


> How old are your kids? because the vaccine schedule of today is much more aggressive than in the past. I didn't vaccinate any of my 3 kids and they've never been sick and never go to the doctor. of course nutrition plays a big role in that.



True, adequate nutrition will help them keep good health, GOD FORBID they ever get sick, cause antibiotics wont do the work

https://www.statnews.com/2017/08/01/antibiotic-resistance-vaccines/

and that is worst because you knew you could protect them 

https://www.cdc.gov/measles/cases-outbreaks.html

Seriously, you are free to choose the life you want and what to believe, I mean, FLAT EARTHERS DO THAT TOO, oh, no, NOT THE SHAQ ATTACK!!!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4682728/Inside-world-flat-Earthers.html

PEACE


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

blujay said:


> 400y ago I don't think they had over the counter medicine, doctors that could do brain surgery (except in greece), air conditioning (cause of heat stroke/hypothermia), and healthier eating options. They didn't know whether the animal they ate had a disease or not. Keep in mind that certain tribes would *cut holes in the skulls* of people have migraines. That would kill them if they did it wrong.
> 
> Basically, that point is null and void, and you cannot pin our life expectancy all on vaccines.


Yes but you can pin it on medicine and science hence negating big pharma bs
Yes there still is some economical behind it but it do save people
And it isn't a bad guy behind it

As i scientists i have to say that by calling big pharma you are insulting the work of hundred thousand of scientists who dedicated their life trying to save people even if their are profiting people behind too


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Aug 6, 2017)

Lmao I heard some people also think giving your dogs vaccines could give them autism.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

Also to mention that people using big pharma as an argument are often seller of homeopatic crap
that are doing exactly what they acuse the other side of doing

homeopatic seller, sell crap that don't work to make money and call big pharma to sell it better 

the difference there is that your so called "big pharma" have result and do save people

while your homeopatic selling gangster won't save you from any desease at best he might offer you a placebo effect (which are proven to be able to work even if the patient is aware of the fact that it is a placebo effect )


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 6, 2017)

Can I just report this thread as spam?


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 6, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Can I just report this thread as spam?


Honestly, I thought that that was what this was,
Until There was five pages of it. 

Try


----------



## Quantumcat (Aug 6, 2017)

blujay said:


> And yes, I know that if less people get vaccinated, those who financially can't will be affected. However, if I contract a disease that can be prevented by vaccines, I will probably die with it before I can give it to somebody else. And I am OK with that.


If you come into contact with a baby or an elderly person you could kill them. There are a lot of diseases that aren't too bad on healthy adults but will kill babies, the elderly, and those who are already sick for other reasons or have a depressed immune system (eg a friend of mine has an auto immune disorder and has to take medicine that lowers her immune system). For example see whooping cough killing babies: http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2015-03-18/baby-dies-of-whooping-cough-in-perth/6329244


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

and as regarding aluminium and mercury in vaccine, to negate your moronic argument if someone already brought that up

1st in a vacine injection there is dozenfolds less mercury and aluminium than your daily injection through food ( by mass )

2nd it isn't pure mercury and if you did basic chemistry you'd know that an element isn't the same thing at all anymore when it bond with others

If you want example here, here i go

Take sodium, alone if you put it in your mouth it would kill you or at least severly burn you chemically

add some chloride to it (which as its pure form is also toxic)
and you have NaCl, which is just regular tablesalt that you eat every day

Or KCl which is potasium chloride salt, but the potassium alone would explode in contact with the humidity in your mouth

Anoter example ?

water
H20
take hydrogen alone and add some chloride and you have chloridric acid, one of the most corosive acid you can find

at least i hoped that you understood that it isn't because there is mercury in something that it is toxic
sure alone mercury is
but if it bond with other element it can be non toxic
plus in vaccine they are in extremely small quantities compared to the poisoning you get on a daily basis
and even if you were heavily mercury poisoned, by injecting directly pure mercury
you wouldn't become autist and you could heal with good follow up medical


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2017)

If you guys  expect me to give up, keep trying, because I won't.

Yes I realize my arguments are stupid. Yes I realize my decision could kill me or others. Yes I realize I have an unpopular opinion.

But I have free agency, and I can choose what I wish to do. My experiences shape my life. No one else can.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

blujay said:


> If you guys  expect me to give up, keep trying, because I won't.
> 
> Yes I realize my arguments are stupid. Yes I realize my decision could kill me or others. Yes I realize I have an unpopular opinion.
> 
> But I have free agency, and I can choose what I wish to do. My experiences shape my life. No one else can.


Ok then just spray some deodorant in your fridge to avoid elephants getting in

Also i use to put a shoe in my staircases to avoid bulgary
it have been working great so far


----------



## Quantumcat (Aug 6, 2017)

blujay said:


> If you guys  expect me to give up, keep trying, because I won't.
> 
> Yes I realize my arguments are stupid. Yes I realize my decision could kill me or others. Yes I realize I have an unpopular opinion.
> 
> But I have free agency, and I can choose what I wish to do. My experiences shape my life. No one else can.


That's fair enough. Your experience is quite unique, very unlikely anyone else has seen the same things so there's not much danger of a huge number of people doing the same thing because of that experience. If you don't come into contact with newborn babies or the elderly then you aren't really any risk to society. So go forth and enjoy :-p


----------



## WaltzK (Aug 6, 2017)

I read the first page of this and realized this was one of those elite undercover trolls that seems like it's a real discussion, but it's not.

This is the reason why so many unvaccinated people are still in "Good Health". Anyone that doesn't get vaccinated carries a risk to small children, the elderly, and immunocompromised people. FYI something you'll learn causation /=/ correlation. I can link an increase in the consumption to McDonalds to the increase in Autism.
Here is the original study that anti-vaccination people cling to as a basis for your theory. Let me save you the read, it was debunked.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3136032/


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

Even if this page is in french, the graph are in english

so here is a good example of what corelation mean
http://www.topito.com/top-correlations-improbables-cool

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

The thing is concerning autism there isn't even a corelation with vaccines

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Plus you say x took vacine and got autism

Well i can say that i'm on the autism spectrum
and you could already see that when i was 6month old
or just take the fact that i knew how to read real books at 2yo
but that i didn't speak until 3yo and that i hadn't a first word but a first sentence that was a question to my mother about how electricity flowed in the wires

Though i got vaccinated at 4 (because my father didn't want me to before and i got sneak vaccinated with my mom)

Anyway autism is something you are born with
and it even have some genetic heredity

well i lied on one point, i haven't autism but asperger syndrome but that's on the spectrum so meh

But yeah, see how "personal experience" isn't a valid point at all ?

anyway i will keep spraying deodorant in my fridge so elephant don't go in
i never saw one in my fridge so proove me wrong


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 6, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> tell that to the parents of a child who lost all speech after vaccinations.


No. Fuck you. I'm sorry, but you don't get to use the "just think of the parents!" argument. Autistic people are not a burden to be tossed around, they're independently thinking people


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 6, 2017)

Let's see:

- I have Asperger's
- Own a driver's license and own as well as drive my car
- Currently employed
- Able to learn a second language

- Had numerous vaccinations all my  life, yeah, that vaccinations gives people argument is full of shit.


OP, so fucking what if people get vaccinations? You can back up your arguments with unsubstantiated bullshit till the cows come home. Most of the people who have had vaccinations are just fine, and even if they did get sick, how else are they going to build an immunity to a virulent disease?

Oh wait, they can't.  Silly me. Find another argument you can half-ass.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> No. Fuck you. I'm sorry, but you don't get to use the "just think of the parents!" argument. Autistic people are not a burden to be tossed around, they're independently thinking people


Yeah and even i have some autist friends that seems to be performing better than the crowd of moron we have on the surface of this globe

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Let's see:
> 
> - I have Asperger's
> - Own a driver's license and own as well as drive my car
> ...


well i also have asperger but it isn't really autism even if it is in the spectrum
but even i have some autist friends that haven't a lot of issues with it


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 6, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Yeah and even i have some autist friends that seems to be performing better than the crowd of moron we have on the surface of this globe
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




Point still stands, there are things I struggle with because of it, but I can function just fine, and vaccinations never "gave me autism", or as the OP is bullshitting about, so yeah, there's plenty of empirical evidence to contradict the OP.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Point still stands, there are things I struggle with because of it, but I can function just fine, and vaccinations never "gave me autism", or as the OP is bullshitting about, so yeah, there's plenty of empirical evidence to contradict the OP.


Well i had asperger before being vaccinated so even that

Though even if on the diagnostic they diagnosed me as one of the most aspie guy they ever had

i found ways to compensate, mostly by thinking in the begining, and now it have became natural

so yeah you couldn't really differenciate me from an NT if i don't wanted to

but yeah i found how to got rid of all the issues that comes with it

i don't know if it is possible for every aspie but as an advice i would say that i found how to socialize by analizing how humans worked (they have patern, you can grasp it with effort but it took me years) now i'm doing better than NT generally

and as for my obsessive compulsive disorder
i also found how to get rid of it
but yeah i'm kind of a special case, that might be because i always strive to be a better version of myself and beat my future and past me xD


----------



## Xiphiidae (Aug 6, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Hate to break it to you, but its usually religious conservatives pushing the conspiracy. There are a few "natural development no GMO blah blah blah" nuts on the far left, but they're far from the majority





Quantumcat said:


> Lol, leftist? Rightist you mean. It goes hand in hand with the extreme right wing Christian types


At least in Australia, most parents who don't vaccine their children are hippies, and the suburbs that have recurring measles outbreaks are the most left-leaning suburbs in the entire country. 

(But I agree with not bringing political leanings into this; science denial is rampant on both the left and right.)



comput3rus3r said:


> tell that to the parents of a child who lost all speech after vaccinations.





blujay said:


> ~snip~


Post hoc ergo propter hoc.



Alkéryn said:


> and as regarding aluminium and mercury in vaccine, to negate your moronic argument if someone already brought that up


Not to mention that mercury-based preservatives/anti-bactericals/anti-fungals are now virtually only used in some flu shots; pretty much all vaccines now given to children to not even contain mercury in any form. 

This point has already been made here, but I think it's an excellent one: effectively every person I have ever met has been given every vaccine given to children and teenagers as part of our national immunisation program, and many get a flu shot every year (including me). Despite this, I have only met, maybe, two people that I've known to have autism. Even if there were a connection between vaccinations and autism (there's not, and the burden of proof is on those making this claim to provide evidence and illustrate a biological explanation for this), then surely the chance of developing autism as a result of a vaccinations is so low that it doesn't actually matter.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 6, 2017)

Xiphiidae said:


> At least in Australia, most parents who don't vaccine their children are hippies, and the suburbs that have recurring measles outbreaks are the most left-leaning suburbs in the entire country.
> 
> (But I agree with not bringing political leanings into this; science denial is rampant on both the left and right.)
> 
> ...


 Doesn't matter to you because it's not your child.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

Xiphiidae said:


> At least in Australia, most parents who don't vaccine their children are hippies, and the suburbs that have recurring measles outbreaks are the most left-leaning suburbs in the entire country.
> 
> (But I agree with not bringing political leanings into this; science denial is rampant on both the left and right.)
> 
> ...


Exactly even if 5 to 10% would get autism from vaccines, that would be fucking worth it
but there isn't even a correlation (aside from the fact that correlations aren't proof at all)

On top of that the idea of autism comming from vacines, came from a doctor who lied about it just to make money
and people never stoped to keep using it, while most even forgot where it came from


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 6, 2017)

Yeah I smell bullshit. Please stop your anti-vaxxer sycophancy, you're making a fool out of yourself.

But hey, if you want your children to die of measles, don't come crying to us and don't expect any sensible doctor to help you. Only help you'd get is from a quack.


Summed  up: Get a f*cking job.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


>



Bla bla bla bla nonsense

Just keep spraying vinegar in your fridge to avoid elephant getting in
i never saw one in my so it work

i seriously hope that you get banned and exiled from earth


----------



## Blebleman (Aug 6, 2017)

Vaccines don't cause autism but from this thread we can very easily confirm that inbreeding does cause issues.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

Blebleman said:


> Vaccines don't cause autism but from this thread we can very easily confirm that inbreeding does cause issues.


And you didn't saw the 2 millions people that think the earth is flat xD


----------



## osm70 (Aug 6, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> And you didn't saw the 2 millions people that think the earth is flat xD


I saw something even better.

Mountains are stumps of giant trees, that were cut during the nuclear war in 1892.

(I am not kidding, I really saw someone saying that and I am certain they were serious.)


----------



## Xiphiidae (Aug 6, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Doesn't matter to you because it's not your child.


No, it's every child in my society (and yours). Ensuring that at least 95% of the population are vaccinated against contagious diseases is incredibly important for ensuring that people who cannot get vaccinated (newborns, people who immunodeficient, etc.) are protected.

Between 2000 and 2015, the number of deaths as a result of measles infection decreased by 79% worldwide, due virtually solely to vaccination programs. In 1980 (before widespread measles vaccination existed) measles caused approximately two and a half million deaths.

Again, you have provided zero evidence to suggest that vaccinations can cause any of the effects that you're suggesting they do. Vaccines having saved millions of lives is *true*.

I care more about children not dying from easily preventable illnesses than about your ignorant, dangerous nonsense.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 6, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Bla bla bla bla nonsense
> 
> Just keep spraying vinegar in your fridge to avoid elephant getting in
> i never saw one in my so it work
> ...


 Yeah you have to have at least a 5th grade reading level to understand what's actually being said in that courtroom.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xiphiidae said:


> No, it's every child in my society (and yours). Ensuring that at least 95% of the population are vaccinated against contagious diseases is incredibly important for ensuring that people who cannot get vaccinated (newborns, people who immunodeficient, etc.) are protected.
> 
> Between 2000 and 2015, the number of deaths as a result of measles infection decreased by 79% worldwide, due virtually solely to vaccination programs. In 1980 (before widespread measles vaccination existed) measles caused approximately two and a half million deaths.
> 
> ...


 0 evidence. Guess you missed the OP.


----------



## osm70 (Aug 6, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Yeah you have to have at least a 5th grade reading level to understand what's actually being said in that courtroom.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



I read the OP and I failed to see any evidence.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

osm70 said:


> I saw something even better.
> 
> Mountains are stumps of giant trees, that were cut during the nuclear war in 1892.
> 
> (I am not kidding, I really saw someone saying that and I am certain they were serious.)


Yeah heard about it

Well my father is a special case though
like he found a way to believe in all complot theories even if they contradict each other

like he belive that 80% of people on earth are aliens that disguise as human
he believe in reptilians and iluminaty
that the cern want to open a gate to hell
harp is malipulating people

and i ame a cartesian next to it

one day he come to me and said :

Pete (not real name), you are a telepath, a friend of mine saw that power in it

at first a laugh but he wasn't joking

so yeah i like him but i don't understand how he can believe in such crazy without questioning it

anyway i already played his game and argumented with him by admiting as if it was the case in order to argument

so yeah at least he is open minded and i argumented with him "admiting he was right"
he knew i didn't believed in it but we were speaking of it as if so i could convince him

but yeah it isn't possible


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 6, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Get your kids vaccinated folks.
> 
> OP is what happens if you don't.


Savage


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Yeah you have to have at least a 5th grade reading level to understand what's actually being said in that courtroom.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Lol 1st english isn't my native language
and 2nd i have a perfect english understanding, i'm just not as good at expressing myself and it isn't on a forum on a crappy thread that i will correct my mistake or use advanced vocabulary
i haven't the time for that


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 6, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> " I wonder how many of you nay sayers have vaccine injured children... I guarantee that you'd be quick to abandon all your reliance on mainstream media and doctors for your answers to why and how this could have happened to your child and you'd fight till the death until everyone with ears had heard what you'd spent weeks, months, even years researching both side, until justice was served. I couldn't live with myself if I didn't say something... I don't want any child to go through what mine did (and still are) ...and we actually consider ourselves fortunate that it wasn't worse than what it is.... Parents shouldn't be at odds with other parents...we ALL are passionate about our kids and their safety."
> From a concerned mom.


No sources, extremely vague... Seems legit.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 6, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> 0 evidence. Guess you missed the OP.


Neither do you have with your bit.ly links. There are still no solid accepted proof that vaccine causes autism. It's probably higher chance they cause some kind of cancer than autism that have been proven to be with the child since birth. (https://adsbypasser.github.io/ to kill bit.ly crap and such sites so the person doesn't earn anything and you get your files quicker or site).


----------



## CitizenSnips (Aug 6, 2017)

I personally believe theres some basis behind it. I actually had a reaction to a vaccine, which right afterwards made me not talk for several months as a child, and also after i was diagnosed with "mild autistic tendencies", although i got over them with time. I dont think outright not vaccinating isnt the best thing to do, but i think that vaccines should be more spaced out and not given too early in a child's life, as there is definitely some risk involved.


----------



## osm70 (Aug 6, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Yeah heard about it
> 
> Well my father is a special case though
> like he found a way to believe in all complot theories even if they contradict each other
> ...




Isn't that what religion does?


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

osm70 said:


> Isn't that what religion does?


Yeah though he believe in god but not religion xD

but yeah he have a one of a kind twisted mind

Me on the other hand, am very skeptical and always check things myself in a scientific way so i'm kinda the oposite xD


----------



## Xiphiidae (Aug 6, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> 0 evidence. Guess you missed the OP.


The OP did indeed have zero evidence. I would like to see empirical, methodologically sound, replicated, peer-review studies that clearly demonstrate a causal effect between vaccines and autism (or other such negative effects that vaccines are claimed to cause), and are able to illustrate a biological explanation for such a phenomenon. 

No such study has ever done this, and most (high-profile) studies that have suggested a connection have been redacted from their respective journals (including, most importantly, the study that started this nonsense in the first place). Most 'scientists' or 'doctors' that peddle anti-vaccination rhetoric or pseudo-science almost always seem to be a position of financial gain for doing so. 

The burden of proof lies on people like you to demonstrate your claims with independently verifiable evidence. This is especially true if the alternative would result in death and/or suffering from preventable diseases. 



CitizenSnips said:


> ~snip~


Post hoc ergo propter hoc. The notion that vaccines should be "more spaced out" can be very harmful and put children at risk from catching otherwise preventable infectious diseases that they can die from. A child having many vaccinations at once or within a short space of time doesn't put strain on their immune system or have any other risks. Immunisation programs are designed to maximise the benefit to the child.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 6, 2017)

linuxares said:


> Neither do you have with your bit.ly links. There are still no solid accepted proof that vaccine causes autism. It's probably higher chance they cause some kind of cancer than autism that have been proven to be with the child since birth. (https://adsbypasser.github.io/ to kill bit.ly crap and such sites so the person doesn't earn anything and you get your files quicker or site).


 Those links come after the 30 links to The *National Center for Biotechnology Information* (*NCBI*) is part of the United States National Library of Medicine (NLM), a branch of the National Institutes of Health (NIH). Try again.


----------



## osm70 (Aug 6, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Those links come after the 30 links to The *National Center for Biotechnology Information* (*NCBI*) is part of the United States National Library of Medicine (NLM), a branch of the National Institutes of Health (NIH). Try again.


What I want to know, is why all those link are going through Facebook.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

Xiphiidae said:


> The OP did indeed have zero evidence. I would like to see empirical, methodologically sound, replicated, peer-review studies that clearly demonstrate a causal effect between vaccines and autism (or other such negative effects that vaccines are claimed to cause), and are able to illustrate a biological explanation for such a phenomenon.
> 
> No such study has ever done this, and most (high-profile) studies that have suggested a connection have been redacted from their respective journals (including, most importantly, the study that started this nonsense in the first place). Most 'scientists' or 'doctors' that peddle anti-vaccination rhetoric or pseudo-science almost always seem to be a position of financial gain for doing so.
> 
> ...


YES, the burden of proof, i forgot to speak about that 
totaly on the unvacinated to proove their crap
but meh since they are dumb enough to believe such bs, i gess they haven't the mental requirement to give any satisfying proof


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 6, 2017)

osm70 said:


> What I want to know, is why all those link are going through Facebook.


Because they were taken from Facebook, obviously.
I will not be surprised if OP is made of copy and paste from Facebook posts, honestly.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

The irony is that people are like "meh vacines give autism" but they have no problem against :
-Smoking
-Eating Crap
-Have unhealthy life habbits
-Poisoning themselves with "alternative medecine"
Etcetera

Which is far way worse than a 10ml vaccine that have been the work of thousands of people over several years and then have been tested and experimented over another multiples of years to be sure it isn't letal
then each doses are verified to be sure they aren't contaminated with other chemicals...
people don't realize the amount of work behind those and that extremely annoys me to see morons insulting the work of others like that

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> Because they were taken from Facebook, obviously.
> I will not be surprised if OP is made of copy and paste from Facebook posts, honestly.


So on top of spreading BS
he isn't even making money but giving to another asshole
what a sheep

i have hopes in the human kind and its future since i'm 2 yo but i also hate being part of a species where such a high percentage are just complete morons ....


----------



## Xiphiidae (Aug 6, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Those links come after the 30 links to The *National Center for Biotechnology Information* (*NCBI*) is part of the United States National Library of Medicine (NLM), a branch of the National Institutes of Health (NIH). Try again.


You evidently don't know anything about scientific journals, publishing, or studies. The NLM at the NIH simply maintain PubMed, which is just a search engine for biological and medical journals. The NIH did not 'approve' any of the papers you linked to (almost all of which were commentaries or reviews published in low-impact journals). Not to mention that all of them are quite old, point to factors that have since been refuted and are otherwise no longer relevant (e.g. _thiomersal_), and have otherwise not been substantiated with methodologically-sound replicable studies.


----------



## Plstic (Aug 6, 2017)

Install adsbypasser to get past the bit.ly links.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

Xiphiidae said:


> You evidently don't know anything about scientific journals, publishing, or studies. The NLM at the NIH simply maintain PubMed, which is just a search engine for biological and medical journals. The NIH did not 'approve' any of the papers you linked to (almost all of which were commentaries or reviews published in low-impact journals). Not to mention that all of them are quite old, point to factors that have since been refuted and are otherwise no longer relevant (e.g. _thiomersal_), and have otherwise not been substantiated with methodologically-sound replicable studies.


Aside from the elephants, This guy's fridge might smell good by that time


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 6, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> -Poisoning themselves with "alternative medecine"


God don't get me started on this 
There are so many stories about those that turned out making it worse than actually helping.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 6, 2017)

Here's what happens when you have independent studies not funded by big pharmacy


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> God don't get me started on this
> There are so many stories about those that turned out making it worse than actually helping.


Haha yeah i know a lot too especialy since my father lives from that xD

Though being smart is a double-edged sword
I try not to think to much about it but i felt in despair when i was youger because of people's stupidity

now i just try to ignore them for my well being

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



comput3rus3r said:


> Here's what happens when you have independent studies not funded by big pharmacy



Crapy music, crapy sound
and absolutlely no source, just giving random numbers

i could make a video stating that pink dragon are flying in the sky like this guy does ...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Those guys are just using naivity to sell crap and make money
in my opinion they are worse than your non existing big pharma


----------



## osm70 (Aug 6, 2017)

I just want to know why would they still make vaccines if they were dangerus? And if you say that it's because it gives them money, then why not inject you with something that does nothing (and is actually cheaper to produce) instead?


----------



## Xiphiidae (Aug 6, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Here's what happens when you have independent studies not funded by big pharmacy


So "Big Pharma" controls all universities in every country in the entire world? How US-centric. You do realise that most vaccine research is conducted by independent institutions, right? How do you explain the overwhelming efficacy of vaccines? How do you explain the eradication of diseases like polio, and significant reductions in measles cases? Why is it that not most people you meet have autism if vaccinations are so prevalent? The burden of proof lies on your to substantiate your claims, and you have provided zero verifiable or replicable evidence. 



osm70 said:


> I just want to know why would they still make vaccines if they were dangerus? And if you say that it's because it gives them money, then why not inject you with something that does nothing (and is actually cheaper to produce) instead?


Those greedy, big pharma jerks, saving millions of lives like that!


----------



## WaltzK (Aug 6, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Here's what happens when you have independent studies not funded by big pharmacy



You've got to understand that while linking videos makes things easier you must have appropriate sources. My question to you is why do you think / know vaccines cause autism? All the "bad things" in vaccines were removed due to pressure from the public. If you want to live in a world without vaccines just look at how children in third world countries live. They are dying from all these simple things that are not even a threat to us here.
Below is a video demonstration that even if vaccines have a chance of causing autism, what side do you want your child standing on?

-website explaining more-
https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/vac-gen/whatifstop.htm


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

Xiphiidae said:


> So "Big Pharma" controls all universities in every country in the entire world? How US-centric. You do realise that most vaccine research is conducted by independent institutions, right? How do you explain the overwhelming efficacy of vaccines? How do you explain the eradication of diseases like polio, and significant reductions in measles cases? Why is it that not most people you meet have autism if vaccinations are so prevalent? The burden of proof lies on your to substantiate your claims, and you have provided zero verifiable or replicable evidence.
> 
> 
> Those greedy, big pharma jerks, saving millions of lives like that!


The only corupted part about it is that people are trying to make money, so they could rush it, or put less work into it
but if in the end they don't have a safe working product, it don't even pass the FDA's aprouval
so yeah, maybe they could make more efficient vacines, or with less alergenes ( so more people could use them) but then they would be less profitable for people making it hence costing more

I mean it is a reality, you need to pay the researcher

but thet aren't faking researching otherwise their work is refused and they aren't payed

that's just basic capitalism

But a model like those complot theorist where there is a "big pharma" couldn't even work with our economy
aside from the fact that on thousands of researcher a lot of them may have good morals and wouldn't allow crap to pass


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 6, 2017)

3 BILLION DOLLARS PAID OUT BY VACCINE INJURY COMPENSATION PROGRAM.


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Alkéryn said:


> The only corupted part about it is that people are trying to make money, so they could rush it, or put less work into it
> but if in the end they don't have a safe working product, it don't even pass the FDA's aprouval
> so yeah, maybe they could make more efficient vacines, or with less alergenes ( so more people could use them) but then they would be less profitable for people making it hence costing more
> 
> ...


 Check my last post.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

Even if one vaccine caused autism it would be a foolish idea to think that all vacine did, they aren't the same product, exepcting different chemicals to all have the same result is foolish 
and EVEN if it could cause autism, that would be fucking worth it


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 6, 2017)

I'm astonished that this has gone for 11 pages and is not even 24 hours old. I was hoping the OP referenced Jenny McCarthy, so I could make some crack about her. I trust her boobs more than her brain, something like that.

But carry on with your heated, serious debate...over the internet, let alone a gaming forum.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 6, 2017)

WaltzK said:


> You've got to understand that while linking videos makes things easier you must have appropriate sources. My question to you is why do you think / know vaccines cause autism? All the "bad things" in vaccines were removed due to pressure from the public. If you want to live in a world without vaccines just look at how children in third world countries live. They are dying from all these simple things that are not even a threat to us here.
> Below is a video demonstration that even if vaccines have a chance of causing autism, what side do you want your child standing on?
> 
> -website explaining more-
> https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/vac-gen/whatifstop.htm




Cdc fraud


----------



## osm70 (Aug 6, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> 3 BILLION DOLLARS PAID OUT BY VACCINE INJURY COMPENSATION PROGRAM.
> 
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...





Time: 2:30

... develop autism...

And I stopped taking it seriously at that point. Autism cannot be developed.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Cdc fraud



You don't need to post many times the same vid we saw it just stop

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Here is a picture of a cock for you
even this is better than your arguments




See those magnificient feathers
and that vibrant vermilion ? 

anyway how does your fridge smell, still no elephant ?, yeah spraying vinegar / deodorant in it work well dosen't it ?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 6, 2017)

Dude, you're throwing a bunch of shit at the wall that is this forum and hoping to God that some of it will stick. Start by answering the question recently asked: what actually makes you think vaccines cause autism?...


----------



## osm70 (Aug 6, 2017)

osm70 said:


> Time: 2:30
> 
> ... develop autism...
> 
> And I stopped taking it seriously at that point. Autism cannot be developed.


Well, I went ahead and still watched the rest. That was said just one time, so maybe it was the reporter's fault.

But still, autism isn't something you "get". You are born with it.


----------



## WaltzK (Aug 6, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Cdc fraud



I actually watched that video. He said "I believe" and "In some cases". Meaning that the findings were not conclusive. Vaccines can cause problems, since no 2 people are a like and can have different reactions. But if you're trying to tell me that if right now we all stopped vaccinating our children we would be better off? You're very wrong, as no homeopathic medicine will save us like these vaccines do, plus in that EXACT video you gave me the news broadcaster admits "Vaccines have probably saved more lives on this planet than any other single medical advancement".


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

osm70 said:


> Well, I went ahead and still watched the rest. That was said just one time, so maybe it was the reporter's fault.
> 
> But still, autism isn't something you "get". You are born with it.


Before arguing that vaccine cause autism he should at least learn what it is 
and how it work

you CAN'T become autist
you born with it, that's it


----------



## osm70 (Aug 6, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Before arguing that vaccine cause autism he should at least learn what it is
> and how it work
> 
> you CAN'T become autist
> you born with it, that's it


Isn't that what I keep saying the whole time?


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

osm70 said:


> Isn't that what I keep saying the whole time?


Yeah but since he sent many time the same vid maybe his brain work like that
you have to keep repeating so he gets it


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 6, 2017)

WaltzK said:


> I actually watched that video. He said "I believe" and "In some cases". Meaning that the findings were not conclusive. Vaccines can cause problems, since no 2 people are a like and can have different reactions. But if you're trying to tell me that if right now we all stopped vaccinating our children we would be better off? You're very wrong, as no homeopathic medicine will save us like these vaccines do, plus in that EXACT video you gave me the news broadcaster admits "Vaccines have probably saved more lives on this planet than any other single medical advancement".


Did you get to the part about the 3 BILLION DOLLARS PAID OUT to vaccine victims. Which comes out of tax payers money since the law prohibits suing the vaccines manufacturer. What a nice scheme they have going.


----------



## osm70 (Aug 6, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Yeah but since he sent many time the same vid maybe his brain work like that
> you have to keep repeating so he gets it



This whole thing is even better than those people trying to "cure" autism.


Yeah, about that... let's ignore that "curing" autism isn't possible, and lt's just talk about why do it.

Cure implies fixing something that's wrong, right? Well, that¨'s another reason why it is not possible. There's nothing wrong there.


So, let's name it "making autism disappear". In that case, one reason for the impossibilty goes away, but it's still not possible to do it. But I said that we will pretend it can be done.

In that case... why bother?


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Did you get to the part about the 3 BILLION DOLLARS PAID OUT to vaccine victims. Which comes out of tax payers money since the law prohibits suing the vaccines manufacturer. What a nice scheme they have going.


Do you realize that it isn't the same company that makes all medecines ?

each come from different company's so yeah a crapy company have made a mistake, and see ? imediately reported ....


----------



## osm70 (Aug 6, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Did you get to the part about the 3 BILLION DOLLARS PAID OUT to vaccine victims. Which comes out of tax payers money since the law prohibits suing the vaccines manufacturer. What a nice scheme they have going.



Where did it say that the law prohibits suing the vaccines manufacturer?


----------



## WaltzK (Aug 6, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Did you get to the part about the 3 BILLION DOLLARS PAID OUT to vaccine victims. Which comes out of tax payers money since the law prohibits suing the vaccines manufacturer. What a nice scheme they have going.


Now that's a different topic entirely for another thread. I was hoping to debate with an anti-vaccination person and get some good feedback, but all I'm getting from you when I provide sources and a decent discussion is "But look at this!". It's pretty clear you're brainwashed and are firmly stuck in your belief. Just understand that you won't convince anyone of your convictions with silly YouTube video's and never responding to any real intellectual discussion. Best a moderator just lock the thread before it spirals into a shit storm.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

osm70 said:


> This whole thing is even better than those people trying to "cure" autism.
> 
> 
> Yeah, about that... let's ignore that "curing" autism isn't possible, and lt's just talk about why do it.
> ...


If there was a cure i wouldn't even take it, i'm proud of who i am 

on top of that 
Einstein, Tesla, Bill Gate, Mozart, Newton, Darwin 

All had autism ... well asperger but that's on the spectrum so anyway even if you could convert an Autist into an NT i don't think that would be a good idea


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 6, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Do you realize that it isn't the same company that makes all medecines ?
> 
> each come from different company's so yeah a crapy company have made a mistake, and see ? imediately reported ....


 Umm the CDC is not a vaccine manufacturer. They're the ones doing the vaccine safety studies and they lied and destroyed evidence.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Umm the CDC is not a vaccine manufacturer. They're the ones doing the vaccine safety studies and they lied and destroyed evidence.


well they were the one who made mistake in the prosess then
even if there was some toxic compond in THIS vaccine it could never cause autism
and honestly speaking, if i have a child one day, i wish he have asperger's syndrome


----------



## Seliph (Aug 6, 2017)

Been vaccinated all of my life and I'm not even a tiny bit autistic.
I hope this is a joke


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

Plus all the vacines aren't tested by the same company, nor by the same people inside same company so yeah a bad product can pass on extremely rare occasion
but it got reported...


----------



## wolfmankurd (Aug 6, 2017)

Judging by this thread anti-vaxers are the douche bags that call you every time their wifi goes out and it **MUST** be your fault since you touched their PC that one time.


----------



## osm70 (Aug 6, 2017)

WaltzK said:


> Now that's a different topic entirely for another thread. I was hoping to debate with an anti-vaccination person and get some good feedback, but all I'm getting from you when I provide sources and a decent discussion is "But look at this!". It's pretty clear you're brainwashed and are firmly stuck in your belief. Just understand that you won't convince anyone of your convictions with silly YouTube video's and never responding to any real intellectual discussion. Best a moderator just lock the thread before it spirals into a shit storm.



It already is a shitstorm from the start.



Alkéryn said:


> If there was a cure i wouldn't even take it, i'm proud of who i am
> 
> on top of that
> Einstein, Tesla, Bill Gate, Mozart, Newton, Darwin
> ...



Yeah, that's pretty much what I said.


comput3rus3r said:


> Umm the CDC is not a vaccine manufacturer. They're the ones doing the vaccine safety studies and they lied and destroyed evidence.


Acoording to a single Youtube video with no info-source.



Seliph said:


> Been vaccinated all of my life and I'm not even a tiny bit autistic.
> I hope this is a joke



I don't think it is.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

Actually i think we should cure neurotypicals sometimes ....


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 6, 2017)

WaltzK said:


> Now that's a different topic entirely for another thread. I was hoping to debate with an anti-vaccination person and get some good feedback, but all I'm getting from you when I provide sources and a decent discussion is "But look at this!". It's pretty clear you're brainwashed and are firmly stuck in your belief. Just understand that you won't convince anyone of your convictions with silly YouTube video's and never responding to any real intellectual discussion. Best a moderator just lock the thread before it spirals into a shit storm.


 It's not a different topic. If 3  billion dollars are paid out due to vaccine injuries that clearly shows vaccines are doing a lot of harm.


----------



## osm70 (Aug 6, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Actually i think we should cure neurotypicals sometimes ....


Just give them some vaccines.




(In case you couldn't tell, I am kidding.)


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> It's not a different topic. If 3  billion dollars are paid out due to vaccine injuries that clearly shows vaccines are doing a lot of harm.


Not vaccines but ONE vaccine MAY have done SOME harm....
and even that was instantly reported in the case this youtube video isn't saying BS


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 6, 2017)

osm70 said:


> It already is a shitstorm from the start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, according to a top scientist at the CDC who blew the whistle.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

osm70 said:


> Just give them some vaccines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had issues with second degree in the past, good with it now xP


----------



## osm70 (Aug 6, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> I had issues with second degree in the past, good with it now xP



Second degree?


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> No, according to a top scientist at the CDC who blew the whistle.


See, exactly what i said, when there is an issue or coruption in the production line
since so much people are working on it, there will always be someone with good moral that will report it
thus negating your argument


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 6, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Not vaccines but ONE vaccine MAY have done SOME harm....
> and even that was instantly reported in the case this youtube video isn't saying BS


 Yeah "SOME" 3 billion dollars worth.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

osm70 said:


> Second degree?


Jokes, 
1st degree is the literal 
2nd degree is an hiden sense or a twist
3rd is a hiden or twist after 2nd 
etcetera

If someone that don't understand 2nd degree would have take it literally

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



comput3rus3r said:


> Yeah "SOME" 3 billion dollars worth.


3 BIllion dollars is peanuts on a state scale

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Plus it isn't 3Billion damage, just an ammount to satisfy the people concerned


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 6, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> See, exactly what i said, when there is an issue or coruption in the production line
> since so much people are working on it, there will always be someone with good moral that will report it
> thus negating your argument


 Umm  no that proves my argument. It's not even my argument the CDC official said they omitted and later tried to destroy evidence linking vaccines to rising autism rates.


----------



## osm70 (Aug 6, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Jokes,
> 1st degree is the literal
> 2nd degree is an hiden sense or a twist
> 3rd is a hiden or twist after 2nd
> ...




Actually, I said that I was kidding, because sarcasm isn't always easy to spot in text form. The last time I did something like that, everyone took me seriously. 


Anyway, I am going to sleep now. I still can't believe this thread made me stay here until 4 AM.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Umm  no that proves my argument. It's not even my argument the CDC official said they omitted and later tried to destry evidence linking vaccines to rising autism rates.


Do you know how many different vaccine there are ? it is one case in thousands


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 6, 2017)

osm70 said:


> Actually, I said that I was kidding, because sarcasm isn't always easy to spot in text form. The last time I did something like that, everyone took me seriously.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I am going to sleep now. I still can't believe this thread made me stay here until 4 AM.


 Good night. U can thank me later.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

osm70 said:


> Actually, I said that I was kidding, because sarcasm isn't always easy to spot in text form. The last time I did something like that, everyone took me seriously.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I am going to sleep now. I still can't believe this thread made me stay here until 4 AM.


Yeah relatable 

see, moronism at its highest, how depressing....
and people wonder why i hate most humans


----------



## Xiphiidae (Aug 6, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> It's not a different topic. If 3  billion dollars are paid out due to vaccine injuries that clearly shows vaccines are doing a lot of harm.


"If money was paid out to people who bought contaminated food, then it MUST be because food causes a lot of harm!" 



comput3rus3r said:


> Umm  no that proves my argument. It's not even my argument the CDC official said they omitted and later tried to destroy evidence linking vaccines to rising autism rates.


Then surely this evidence would be clearly available in other countries? Surely independent researchers would be able to provide empirical evidence for a biological underpinning of autism as caused by vaccines?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 6, 2017)

blujay said:


> Honestly, you can't convince me vaccines don't cause autism. I don't care about the science behind it. Call me one of those ignorant buffoons, but I stand by my claim.
> 
> Here's my story.
> 
> ...


Your story sounds like a load crap to me and honestly sounds like a copy-paste story that I've read on facebook.



osm70 said:


> What I want to know, is why all those link are going through Facebook.


Because the OP didn't actually do any research and copy/pasted the links from a facebook group. In fact I've seen that post floating around facebook before and it's even graced my wall from time to time.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Your story sounds like a load crap to me and honestly sounds like a copy-paste story that I've read on facebook.
> 
> 
> Because the OP didn't actually do any research and copy/pasted the links from a facebook group. In fact I've seen that post floating around facebook before and it's even graced my wall from time to time.


To go with this story, you CANNOT diagnose a child with asperger at such a young age
Plus an asperger would have been weird since his birth
Third Maybe just the medical procedure or being separated from parenth chocked the kid
4th those aren't the symptoms an aspergers would have at such a youg age
5th Asperger's syndrome isn't a disease nor a disability but a gift
6th vaccines don't affect the central nevervous system
7th this story is fake you can't get all vacines at once, you can have multiple in one dose but not too many dose at the same time
8th the kid might have been just shocked and traumatize by the sting and loosed faith in the parents

This story is fake and obviously written by someone who dosen't understand autism nor vaccines procedures

And even, having asperger's syndrome is being gifted


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 6, 2017)

I'm guessing by "chocked" you mean "was shocked" (it's ok, I get the English as a second language thing)


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm guessing by "chocked" you mean "was shocked" (it's ok, I get the English as a second language thing)


Yeah ups xD it is 5am here
yeah choked is when someone strangle you right xD

In french you say "choqué" hence the confusion xP


----------



## phreaksho (Aug 6, 2017)

Autism is awesome. Who cares if vaccines are the cause or not? I personally believe its genetics...


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 6, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> To go with this story, you CANNOT diagnose a child with asperger at such a young age
> Plus an asperger would have been weird since his birth
> Third Maybe just the medical procedure or being separated from parenth chocked the kid
> 4th those aren't the symptoms an aspergers would have at such a youg age
> ...


Let's not forget that no doctor worth their weight in gold would actually warn against vaccines (expect for the possible allergic reaction, but those are still slim and don't cause long term effects.)


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

phreaksho said:


> Autism is awesome. Who cares if vaccines are the cause or not? I personally believe its genetics...


It is, i believe so my elder sister and I both have asperger which if it wasn't related would be an odd of about 1 / 250 000 xD


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 6, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> No. Fuck you. I'm sorry, but you don't get to use the "just think of the parents!" argument. Autistic people are not a burden to be tossed around, they're independently thinking people


Fuck yeeeaaah!


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 6, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Fuck yeeeaaah!


And proud !
Who would want to be as the sheeps that represents most of the populace


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 6, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> And proud !
> Who would want to be as the sheeps that represents most of the populace


Honestly, I wouldn't be "proud" per se no matter what, even if I were NT. It literally just shouldn't matter


----------

